#ubuntu-tr 2011-08-22
<Kartagis> selam cvus :)
<gneral> selam
<datalay> gunaydinlar
<gneral> gunaydin
<etsw> gunaydin hadi benim yerime sinava girin
<gneral> ne sinavi
<gneral> İşinizdeki sorunları çözmek için bizzat konuya el atmanız zorunlu hale gelebilir. Aksaklıkların kaynağını öğrendiğinizde şaşırabilirsiniz. Ailenizden biri ile ilgili çevrenizden bazı dedikodular duyacak olmanız canınızı sıkabilir. İkiyüzlü tavırlarla karşılaşabilirsiniz, doğruyu bulmak için sakin olmalı ve konuyu iyice araştırmalısınız. Sevdiğinizle güzel bir hafta sonu tatiliyle mutlu olabilirsin
<gneral> iz.
<etsw> lineer cebir ve fizik sinavi :/
<etsw> o ne burc mu
<etsw> link ver ben de bakayim merak ettim
<etsw> gneral
<gneral> etsw, maile gelmis
<cylonmath> sikicem irc ölmüş amk
<cylonmath> kimse konuşmuyo
<sebo28> parduscudan ubuntuculara selam olsun yahu
<sebo28>  http://sebo28.dyndns-web.com/
<mehmetali> a.s
<pajero> a.s.
<pajero> alaboramısın mehmetali
<sebo28> ta kendisi
<mehmetali> yok devlet bakanı olan
<sebo28> okim yahu
<pajero> alaboraya lptop sattık usta, adam direk ubuntuyu çaktı ayak üstü
<pajero> çok delikanlıymış
<pajero> :)
<sebo28> alabora ubuntucudur
<pajero> hem de dell ci
<sebo28> ama yakında parducu olur
<pajero> farketmez
<pajero> insanları ocu bucu diye bölmeyelim
<sebo28> :)
<mehmetali> mehmet ali şahin yahu
<sebo28> hmm ulaştırmamıydı
<pajero> şahin ne anlar ubuntudan
<sebo28> parduscu o:P
<mehmetali> :D
<pajero> tablet piyasasında pek görünmüyor ubuntu
<sebo28> sayın ubuntucu arkadaşlar iyi bi video düzenleme programı biliyonuzmu
<pajero> arama sebo28 o şimdi asker
<pajero> :D
<pajero> işin şakası bir tarafa
<sebo28> ne zaman döner
<pajero> ağır video işleme yapacaksan ubuntudaki yazılımlar sarmıyor
<pajero> paralı bir yazılım ile iş görebilirsin
<pajero> ama istersen deneyebilirsin tabi
<sebo28> neler var mesela
<sebo28> bilmedigim varmı bakam
<pajero> http://techcityinc.com/2009/02/04/top-10-free-video-editors-for-ubuntu-linux/
<pajero> top 10 yeter sana
<pajero> :)
<sebo28> pardusda bi türlü istedigimi bulamadım
<pajero> maalesef traş
<sebo28> Jahshaka  duymadım nasıl açaba
<pajero> denemen gerek
<pajero> yokmu kurulu ubuntu
<sebo28> yok
<sebo28> güzel bişey bulabilirsem kurarım
<pajero> :D
<pajero> sen yuvayı hazırla kuş gelir
<slarikan> downloads da bişey yokmu
<sebo28> hiç olmazsa wine mutaç kalmıyalım yahu
<slarikan> bende açılmadı
<slarikan> jahshaka nın
<sebo28> slarikan:  sende ubuntu vardı bi baksana bunlara
<slarikan> yahu site açılmıyodiyom
<sebo28> deposunda yokmu
<slarikan> bilmem
<slarikan> benim deneyecek pek bilgim yokki video hakkında
<slarikan> http://jahshaka.en.softonic.com/download
<mehmetali> bi programın kodlarında değişklik yaptım bunu derlemek için illa make clean && make mi demek gerek
<slarikan> burda sadece win sürümü var
<mehmetali> sadece o dosyanın çalışması için gerekli yerleri derlese olmaz mı
<slarikan> sebo28: paketin adı neydi
<sebo28> Jahshaka
<sebo28> Slideshow Creator
<sebo28> Vivia
<slarikan> paket yok
<sebo28> üçünede paktınmı
<slarikan> slideshow var da birsürü hemde
<sebo28>  Slideshow Creator
<sebo28> olcak
<slarikan> creator ayrı olurmu yahu
<sebo28> aleyküm slam
<cylonmath> mehmetali: Make zaten compile timelara bakar, hepsini derlemez yeniden
#ubuntu-tr 2011-08-23
<umithaz> forumda şuan benim gibi css problemi yaşayan var mı
<etsw> link ver
<umithaz> bütün forum da css problemi var.
<umithaz> css dosyası silinmiş ya da adı değişmiş gibi sanki
<umithaz> sayfa düz html.
<etsw> bende yok
<umithaz> hımm
<etsw> cunku link yok
<etsw> hangi forum hangi css
<umithaz> hem chrome,hem firefox ikisinde de aynı problem var şuan bende.
<Kartagis> selam cvus :)
<alicev> sa
<androyid> se
<androyid> viyanada misin halen alicev
<alicev> so
<alicev> trdeyim
<androyid> gelcenmi geri yoksa yettimi
<alicev> gelcem
<alicev> yeni nick guzelmis
<androyid> tsk handy aldim android li
<alicev> gule gule kullan
<androyid> ams kursa gonderdi
<alicev> htc mi
<androyid> oturuyoz
<alicev> masllh kralim diyorsun
<androyid> lg opt. one
<alicev> kurslari sen secebiliyormusun?
<alicev> yoksa onceden calistigin is ile alakalimi olmasi gerekir?
<androyid> ya bu zorunlu kurs
<androyid> is bulma felan
<alicev> piyasalar nasil
<androyid> ibm de baslayabilirim
<alicev> konum ne olur
<androyid> seksstar
<androyid> sistem manager
<alicev> hayirlisi olsun.
<androyid> ins.
<dogukan> merhaba
<dogukan> daha önceden warmux'u online oynayan var mı?
<alicev> sa
#ubuntu-tr 2011-08-24
<Kartagis> selam cvus :)
<Kartagis> selam cvus :)
<gneral> slm
<mutlucan96> Soru sorabilir miyim? Ahahahahahaha :D
<ysfm> s.a.
<ysfm> bir programın kac tane sock baglantı actıgını nasıl ogrenebılırım
<etsw> http://29.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lpgz3idqTw1r12q8uo1_400.png
<Davion> merhaba
<raptoid_> selam
<raptoid_> varamderom
<raptoid_> varadero
 * raptoid_ slaps _paco_ around a bit with a large trout
<raptoid_> _paco_
<raptoid_> !
<Davion> =•)
<raptoid_> _paco_ nun sikini emesiceler!
<Davion> hm, internetin tehlikeli ortamindan bahsederken
<Davion> senin gibi terbiyesizleri kastediyor olabilirler
<Davion> internette karsimiza cikabilecek binbir molozdan biri...
<raptoid_> mucks
<barisubuntu> merhabalar
<ErtanGuven> Merhaba
<raptoid_> merhaba sayın operatorum
<barisubuntu> evet hakkınızda şikayet var arkadaşlar
<barisubuntu> kanıtlı belgeli küfürler
<raptoid_> kim kim ?
<barisubuntu> http://forum.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php?topic=28905.msg347638;topicseen#msg347638
<barisubuntu> bu adresten ulaşabilirsiniz
<raptoid_> hipne raptoid_ ya :(
<raptoid_> _paco_ nun sucu yok onu atmayin
<raptoid_> tum sorumlulugu aliyorum uzerime!
<barisubuntu> ErtanGuven
<barisubuntu> başka var mı?
<ErtanGuven> barisubuntu, Bunlardı başka göremedım ben varken.
<ErtanGuven> Ellerine sağlık, sağolasın.
<ErtanGuven> Yardım isteyenlerede engel oluyorlar.
<barisubuntu> tamam artık yoklar
<ErtanGuven> İlgin için teşekkürler.
<barisubuntu> kendileri bana
<barisubuntu> özelden de küfür etmiş bulunuyorlar
<barisubuntu> ne yazık ki :)
<ErtanGuven> banada
<ErtanGuven> saldırıyorlar. =)
<barisubuntu> ignore edebilirsin :)
<ErtanGuven> Ettim :).
<barisubuntu> eskiden
<barisubuntu> 1-2kişi daha vardı :D
<ErtanGuven> Arkadaşım savcılığa şahsa hakaret davası aç diyor :))
<barisubuntu> evet 400tl falan para alırsın :D
<ErtanGuven> :D
<barisubuntu> ErtanGuven forumdanmıydın sen
<barisubuntu> yanlış mı hatırlıyorum yoksa? :D
<ErtanGuven> barisubuntu, Takip ediyorum evet. =)
<ErtanGuven> Vakit buldukça da yazıyorum
<ErtanGuven> Eguven.
<ErtanGuven> benim :)
<barisubuntu> he tamam hatırladım :D
<ErtanGuven> :D
<barisubuntu> bu akşam kanaldamısın?
<ErtanGuven> Saat kaç gibi
<ErtanGuven> ?
<barisubuntu> 11.30a kadar en azından
<ErtanGuven> evet buralardayım
<barisubuntu> op ediyorum seni
<barisubuntu> gelirlerse uçurursun bunları
<barisubuntu> :D
<ErtanGuven> :). Eyvallah, tamam :).
<barisubuntu> ya da boşver
<sebo28> he
<barisubuntu> oldu ErtanGuven
<barisubuntu> kendine iyi bak ben arada sırada uğrarım
<barisubuntu> bir dahakine özel mesaj atarsın o küfürlü şeyleri foruma koyma :D
<ErtanGuven> barisubuntu, Tamam =)
<sebo28> ErtanGuven:  burayıdamı karıştırıyon
<barisubuntu> sebo28 kimsenin karıştırdığı bir yer yok gerekli şikayeti yaptı arkadaş
<barisubuntu> kanıtı ve belgesi elinde :)
<ErtanGuven> evet sebo28 :P
<sebo28> ne şikayeti
<barisubuntu> küfürlü, müstehcen, rencide edici konuşmalar
<sebo28> kimin
<ErtanGuven> hakim gibisin sebo28
<barisubuntu> ne yapacaksın sebo28? Birilerinin işte
<sebo28> kendinindir baka kimin olacak:P
<barisubuntu> :)
<barisubuntu> ErtanGuven hangi dağıtımdasın sen?
<ErtanGuven> Ubuntu
<ErtanGuven> :P
<barisubuntu> :D ben komple bıraktım :D
<barisubuntu> ubuntuyu :D
<ErtanGuven> Niyekine, ne oldu ? :D
<ErtanGuven> Şuan ne var? :)
<barisubuntu> Slackware
<barisubuntu> Unity yüzünden
<barisubuntu> Fedorayı da gnome3 yüzünden :D
<barisparduscu> one
<barisubuntu> Slackware takılıyorum şimdi :d
<ErtanGuven> :D
<barisubuntu> Slackware Linux
<ErtanGuven> bendde 10.10 kullanıyorum
<ErtanGuven> :D
<barisubuntu> Gnome  2 serisi devam edecekmiş
<barisubuntu> başka bir isim altında
<barisparduscu> bende pardus2011,1
<barisubuntu> pardusu sevemedim bir türlü şu depoları yüzünden
<ErtanGuven> aynen,
<ErtanGuven> bende o yüzden bıraktım
<barisparduscu> ertan tam yanar dönersin sen
<ErtanGuven> ne gibi ? :D :D
<barisparduscu> anlıyon işte
<ErtanGuven> Anlayamadım ama :/
<ErtanGuven> Yanar döner derken?
<ErtanGuven> Bir sürü şey kasdedebilirsin.
<barisparduscu> anlıyana sırısinek saz anlamayana davul zurna az
<barisubuntu> ErtanGuven ben çıkıyorum
<ErtanGuven> barisparduscu, Sebo sen misin?
<barisubuntu> evet sebo o
<ErtanGuven> evet senmıssın
<barisubuntu> 11.30 gibi gelirim, gene bir durum olursa forumda açtığın konunun altına yazabilirsin
<barisubuntu> varadero da burda :D
<ErtanGuven> barisubuntu, tamam ben bildiririm hemne :)
<barisubuntu> varadero da koparabildiğinize bakın derim ben öyle boş insanlarla uğraşacağınıza :D
<ErtanGuven> barisparduscu, adam ol iki dk :D
<barisubuntu> diğer bir nokta
<barisubuntu> siz de seviyeyi düşürmeyin
<barisubuntu> sonra buraya başka bir operatör gelir
<barisubuntu> "bu ne pehriz bu ne lahana turşusu?" diye sordurtmayın
<barisubuntu> :D
<ErtanGuven> :d
<ErtanGuven> Tamam :).
<barisparduscu> tam buldun adamını
<ErtanGuven> barisparduscu, whaT?
<barisubuntu> haydi kalın sağlıcakla
<drpars> merhaba arkadaşalr
<drpars> ubuntu gnome ile ilgili bir sorunum var
<drpars> #ubuntu
<barisubuntu> merhaba arkadaşlar
<ErtanGuven> Ubuntu'da unity menüsünü alta almanın yolunu bilen var mı ?
<barisubuntu> forumda vardı
<ErtanGuven> barisubuntu, başlık adını falan hatırlıyor musun, aradım ama bişi bulamadım :D
<ErtanGuven> konu açıcaktım şimdi
<ErtanGuven> :D
<barisubuntu> unity özelleştirme şeklinde aratabilisen
<barisubuntu> belki mümkün olabilir
<ErtanGuven> barisubuntu, bakıyorum, sağol
<barisubuntu> ErtanGuven baktın mı
<ErtanGuven> Baktım ama bir şey bulamadım henüz araştırıyorum halen :D
<barisubuntu> @decent
<barisubuntu> yazmıştı bir aralar diye hatırlıyorum
<ErtanGuven> decent in başlıkları arasında arayım o zaman
<ErtanGuven> birde
<barisubuntu> öyle yap
<barisubuntu> serkan abi hoş geldin :)
<heartsmagic> hoş bulduk
<barisubuntu> bot yok
<barisubuntu> o nasıl hallediliyor
<ErtanGuven> barisubuntu, buldum sanırsam, eyvallah sağolasın :D
<barisubuntu> ErtanGuven haydi kolaygelsin :D
<ErtanGuven> sağol :D:D
<barisubuntu> gs madrid maçı kaç kaç
<barisubuntu> bilen var mı
<ErtanGuven> 2-1
<barisubuntu> kim yeniyor
<ErtanGuven> tabi ki madrid :D
<ErtanGuven> halan madrid :D
<barisubuntu> 1-0 dı yaa :D
<ErtanGuven> 2-1 olmus :D
<ErtanGuven> pardon
<ErtanGuven> 2-1 miş tamam
<ErtanGuven> 1-1 sandıydım ahahaha
<ErtanGuven> :D
<barisubuntu> tüh bee :D
<ErtanGuven> benzema atmış
<ErtanGuven> :D
<barisubuntu> tribe girdim ya :D
<ErtanGuven> gslimisin :D
<barisubuntu> sence :D
<ErtanGuven> :D:D
<ErtanGuven> beşiktaşa gel :D
<barisubuntu> beşiktaş kardeş takım :D
<ErtanGuven> :D
<ErtanGuven> yarında beşiktaş var bakalım ne yapacak :D
<barisubuntu> bjk alır gibi :D
<ErtanGuven> bende öyle düşünüyorum ama kesin konusmıcam :D
<ErtanGuven> halan madrid dedim alır dedim barça aldı:D
<ErtanGuven> bu günlerde kimi tutsam kaybediyor :D
<barisubuntu> barcelona son zamanlarda
<barisubuntu> madridi yeniyor zaten
<ErtanGuven> ah messi :D
<ErtanGuven> messi yüzünden 1 gün fenev forması ile gezdim :D
<barisubuntu> işteeee :D
<ErtanGuven> :D
<barisubuntu> futbol bir dinse messi peygamberdir :D
<ErtanGuven> ahahaha :D
<barisubuntu> ben drogbayı çok seviyorum
<barisubuntu> chelsea da
<ErtanGuven> uuu:D benim adamım
<ErtanGuven> :D
<ErtanGuven> ronaldinho: ben futbolun oğluyum
<ErtanGuven> c.ronaldo : benim öyle bir oğlum yok
<ErtanGuven> messi : haklısın karıcığım
<ErtanGuven> sabri : çocuklar siz yine evcilik mi oynuyorsunuz
<barisubuntu> :D:D:D:D
<ErtanGuven> :D
<barisubuntu> sabri 10numara ya :D
<barisubuntu> kör :D
<ErtanGuven> :D
<barisubuntu> eskiden iyi oynardı
<barisubuntu> ne olduysa artık gözlerini mi bozdular
<barisubuntu> topuk dikeni mi çıktı :D
<barisubuntu> adam çerçeveyi tutturamıyor :D
<ErtanGuven> sabrii :D şu kavga olayından sonra
<ErtanGuven> küçük emrah gibi davranıyor
<ErtanGuven> :D
<barisubuntu> kafasına sert bir cisimle vurdular galiba :D:D
<ErtanGuven> :D:D
<ErtanGuven> ümit karan iyidi.
<ErtanGuven> ben çok seviyordum onu :D
<barisubuntu> şarkıcı mı olmştu o
<barisubuntu> yok ümit davalaydı şarkıcı olan :D
<ErtanGuven> evet
<ErtanGuven> davalaydı :D
<barisubuntu> fena değildi şarkıları :D
<ErtanGuven> davalada güzeldi ya. :D
<barisubuntu> rapci olmutu :d
<ErtanGuven> şimdi bıraktı sarmadı yapamdı heralde :D
<barisubuntu> bilemiyorum :D ben cıkıyorum iyi geceler :)
<ErtanGuven> iyi geceler. :D
<heartsmagic> !ping
<heartsmagic> hmm
<heartsmagic> !join ubuntu-tr
<ErtanGuven> !kick heartsmagic
<heartsmagic> !deop
<ErtanGuven> !kban heartsmagic
<ubuntu-tr> ErtanGuven: Error: heartsmagic has #ubuntu-tr,op too, you can't ban him/her/it.
#ubuntu-tr 2011-08-25
<heartsmagic> !op heartsmagic
<ubuntu-tr> heartsmagic: Error: I need to be opped to op someone.
<cumhursarac> s60 için uygulama geliştirmiş biri var mı?
<Kartagis> selam cvus :)
<Kartagis> selam cvus :)
<mutlucan96> Selamın aleyküm.
<mutlucan96> Unity masaüstü iyi mi?
<hkan> selam
<Davion> hosgeldin ekolojik
<ekolojik> h.b
<ekolojik> napıyorsunuz
<Davion> vakit bos su siralar
<Davion> arkadaslarla sohbet ediyoruz
<Davion> siz nasilsiniz?
<ekolojik> iyilik sağlık   sohbet konusu var mı yoksa gevzelik mi
<Davion> gevezelik aslinda ...
<ekolojik> o da lazım
<Fatih_M> selamlar
<Fatih_M> hangi rss okuyucuyu kullanıyorsunuz?
<mehmetali> firefox toolbar
<Fatih_M> varadero,
<Fatih_M> ya sen :)
<ErtanGuven> rss dert yahu
<ErtanGuven> onla uğraşılırmı. :D
<mehmetali> aslında firefox bookmark bar olacak doğrusu :)
<varadero> Fatih_M kullanmıyorum
<Fatih_M> rssowl
<Fatih_M> aradığımı buldum da türkçe dil paketi niye yok ki meretin
<Fatih_M> windows altında var
<Fatih_M> iş bankasının sanal kartını kullanarak dolar üzerinden alışveriş yapan oldu mu?
<barisubuntu> hayırlı geceler
<ErtanGuven> Ä°yi geceler barisubuntu  =)
<ErtanGuven> nasılsın
<barisubuntu> teşekkürler ErtanGuven sen nasılsın
<ErtanGuven> iyiyim bende, ne olsun aynı ugrasıyoruz =)
<barisubuntu> oruç tutanınız varsa
<barisubuntu> sahura kadar buradayım :D
<ErtanGuven> maçı
<ErtanGuven> izledinmi barisubuntu
<ErtanGuven> :D
<barisubuntu> hatırlatma :D
<ErtanGuven> beşiktaş tam bir rezaletti
<barisubuntu> ne bekliyorsun :D
<ErtanGuven> ibo, orelyo
<ErtanGuven> :D
<barisubuntu> varadero
<barisubuntu> ses ver
<ErtanGuven> mahalle takımına yenildi
<ErtanGuven> k
<ErtanGuven> :D
<barisubuntu> varadero ses ver varadero ses ver :D
<barisubuntu> varadero yok ne zamandır galiba
<barisubuntu> sesi çıkıyor mu kanalda :D
<ErtanGuven> uyuyordur
<ErtanGuven> :D
<barisubuntu> uyumaz o bu saatte :D
<barisubuntu> tam bir üstad ya :D
<ErtanGuven> ahahaha:D
<barisubuntu> ciddi diyorum öyledir
<ErtanGuven> pek tanımıyorum kendisini :D. Ama duydum ismini.
<ErtanGuven> Seviliyor :D
<barisubuntu> sevilmez mi :D
<ErtanGuven> :D
<barisubuntu> özellikle bash konusunda :D
<ErtanGuven> :D:D:D
<ErtanGuven> üstad o zaman
<ErtanGuven> :D
<barisubuntu> bana demişti ki
<barisubuntu> hiç unutmam
<barisubuntu> her gün günde 10saat anlatsam 8ay sürer :D:D
<ErtanGuven> :D
<ErtanGuven> :D:D
<ErtanGuven> arch mı
<ErtanGuven> kullanıyor du o
<barisubuntu> valla bilmiyorum ne kullanıyor :D
<barisubuntu> Debian olması lazım yanlış hatırlamıyorsam
<barisubuntu> zaten dağıtımlarda
<barisubuntu> slackware 1 arch 2 :D
<ErtanGuven> :D
<barisubuntu> ama slackware tam bir aşk ya...
<barisubuntu> ben linuxu dünya güzeli bir kıza benzetirim
<barisubuntu> çok nazlıdır, elde edilmesi zordur
<barisubuntu> ama bir kaptırdın mı kendini asla vaz geçemezsin ondan :D
<ErtanGuven> :D
<ErtanGuven> Linux aşk ya
<ErtanGuven> :D
<barisubuntu> aah aah
<barisubuntu> acemi vardı bir tane
<barisubuntu> bu arad
<barisubuntu> Brozac diye birisini görürsen
<barisubuntu> o da varadero :D
<ErtanGuven> :D
<ErtanGuven> acemi yi
<ErtanGuven> biliri
<ErtanGuven> :D
<ErtanGuven> az kavga
<ErtanGuven> etmedim
<ErtanGuven> :D
<barisubuntu> acemi 10numara :d
<ErtanGuven> :D
<barisubuntu> bak bu kanalda
<barisubuntu> hani yaşam hakkında takmayabilirsin ama
<barisubuntu> linux hakkında
<barisubuntu> acemi ve varadero ne derse yap
<barisubuntu> :D
<ErtanGuven> :D
<ErtanGuven> yüz yüz
<ErtanGuven> yüze görüştünmü hiç
<ErtanGuven> onlarla :D
<barisubuntu> hayır :D
<ErtanGuven> :D:D
<barisubuntu> Kartagis
<barisubuntu> de eskidir bu kanalda
<barisubuntu> digitaloktay öyle
<barisubuntu> bir de ubuntu bot vardı bizim botumuz ama :D
<barisubuntu> gitti gelmedi bir daha :D
<ErtanGuven> dün
<ErtanGuven> gece
<ErtanGuven> serkan abi
<ErtanGuven> getirdi
<ErtanGuven> :D
<ErtanGuven> ama gene gitmiş
<ErtanGuven> :D
<barisubuntu> bir daha dersem küfür edecek :D
<barisubuntu> şaka şaka
<digitaloktay> ?
<ErtanGuven> :D
<barisubuntu> bytan tansel abi
<barisubuntu> heartsmagic serkan abi
<barisubuntu> hiç kalp kırmazlar
<barisubuntu> çok iyi insanlardır
<ErtanGuven> serkan
<ErtanGuven> abiyi
<ErtanGuven> bir süredir
<ErtanGuven> tanıyorum
<ErtanGuven> gerççekten
<ErtanGuven> çok iyi biri
<ErtanGuven> yardımediyor.
<ErtanGuven> her konuda
<ErtanGuven> D
<ErtanGuven> :D
<barisubuntu> bir ara forumda "heartsmagic bot mu?"
<barisubuntu> şey olmuştu :D
<ErtanGuven> ahahaha :D
<barisubuntu> bi geyik olmuştu öyle :D
<ErtanGuven> onu biliyorum
<ErtanGuven> :D:D
<digitaloktay> hayirdir konu neymis ?
<barisubuntu> digitaloktay kanaldakiler hakkında konusuyoruz
<barisubuntu> geldii :D
<barisubuntu> !op
<ubuntu-tr> barisubuntu: Error: You don't have the #ubuntu-tr,op capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<barisubuntu> !deop
<ubuntu-tr> barisubuntu: Error: You don't have the #ubuntu-tr,op capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<ErtanGuven> aha geldi
<ErtanGuven> !op
<ubuntu-tr> ErtanGuven: Error: You don't have the #ubuntu-tr,op capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<barisubuntu> tanımıyo beni :D
<ErtanGuven> ignore ettinmi
<ErtanGuven> :D
<heartsmagic> !deop heartsmagic
<ubuntu-tr> heartsmagic: Error: You don't have the #ubuntu-tr,op capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<heartsmagic> ah be bot, ne gevezesin sen :)
<barisubuntu> bu bottan çektiğimiz kadar :D
<barisubuntu> daha doğrusu senin çektiğin kadar kimse çekmedi :D
<heartsmagic> !deop heartsmagic
<ErtanGuven> :D:DD:D
<barisubuntu> !op
<ubuntu-tr> barisubuntu: Error: You don't have the #ubuntu-tr,op capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<heartsmagic> hata ve başarı iletilerini iptal etmek lazım, az idare edelim böyle, sonra bakarız duruma
<barisubuntu> bak gene tanımıyor beni :D
<barisubuntu> !op barisubuntu
<ubuntu-tr> barisubuntu: Error: You don't have the #ubuntu-tr,op capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<heartsmagic> barisubuntu, bot her geldiğinde kendini tanıtman lazım
<barisubuntu> nasıl yapıyorduk o işi
<ErtanGuven>  identify barisubuntu şifren
<ErtanGuven> :P
<barisubuntu> !op
<ubuntu-tr> barisubuntu: Error: You don't have the #ubuntu-tr,op capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<barisubuntu> !op
<ubuntu-tr> barisubuntu: Error: You don't have the #ubuntu-tr,op capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<heartsmagic> !deop
<barisubuntu> serkan abi cloak ın süpermiş :D
<heartsmagic> dostlar sağ olsun
<ErtanGuven> =)
<heartsmagic> !falanfelan
<barisubuntu> !deop
<ubuntu-tr> heartsmagic: Error: "falanfelan" is not a valid command.
<barisubuntu> !ping
<ubuntu-tr> pong
<barisubuntu> hahaa :D
<barisubuntu> özlemişim  :D
<ErtanGuven> :D:D
<barisubuntu> !nasılsın?
<ubuntu-tr> barisubuntu: Error: "nasılsın?" is not a valid command.
<barisubuntu> !naber
<ubuntu-tr> barisubuntu: Error: "naber" is not a valid command.
<barisubuntu> eskiden cevap verirdi galiba bu
<barisubuntu> !nasılsın
<ubuntu-tr> barisubuntu: Error: "nasılsın" is not a valid command.
<heartsmagic> !falanfelan
<ubuntu-tr> heartsmagic: Error: "falanfelan" is not a valid command.
<barisubuntu> !hoop kandıralı
<ubuntu-tr> barisubuntu: Error: "hoop" is not a valid command.
<barisubuntu> küfür yermişiz şimdi bottan :D
<heartsmagic> !falanfelan
<ubuntu-tr> heartsmagic: Error: "falanfelan" is not a valid command.
<heartsmagic> allah allah
<barisubuntu> abi bu bizim bot mu eminmisin?
<heartsmagic> !falanfelan
<heartsmagic> şükür
<barisubuntu> !naber
<barisubuntu> abi cevap veryordu bu hatırlıyru
<Davion> !ping
<ubuntu-tr> pong
<etsw> !allah
<etsw> ateist bot
<Davion> onun yerini henuz insan bulamadi, bottan beklememek lazim
<heartsmagic> barisubuntu, öyle ayarlamıştık zamanında demek ki
<heartsmagic> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/08/visual-rundown-oneiric-update-11-10-unity-software-centre-icon/
<ubuntu-tr> <http://ln-s.net/96ye> (at www.omgubuntu.co.uk)
<heartsmagic> güzel kısa url de becerebiliyor
<heartsmagic> !google ubuntu
<ubuntu-tr> heartsmagic: Homepage | Ubuntu: <http://www.ubuntu.com/>; Download | Ubuntu: <http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download>; Ubuntu for you | Ubuntu: <http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu>; Ubuntu (operating system) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(operating_system)>; Ubuntu - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu>; (1 more message)
<Davion> !help
<ubuntu-tr> Davion: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<Davion> !commands
<ubuntu-tr> Davion: action, add, alert, announce, announce add, announce list, announce remove, any, aol, apply, apropos, author, azn, ban add, ban list, ban remove, base, binary, bold, cache, calc, capabilities, capability add, capability list, capability remove, capability set, capability setdefault, capability unset, capitalize, change, changename, channel, channels, channelstats, chr, cmd, coin, (5 more messages)
<heartsmagic> hmm şunları da özele taşısak fena olmayacak sanki :)
<Davion> notice veya ozel
<Davion> cok dedikoducu =•p gorunuyor
<barisubuntu> özel daha iyi olur :D
<Davion> !channelstats
<ubuntu-tr> Davion: On #ubuntu-tr there have been 128 messages, containing 4634 characters, 657 words, 20 smileys, and 7 frowns; 0 of those messages were ACTIONs.  There have been 18 joins, 1 part, 11 quits, 1 kick, 20 mode changes, and 0 topic changes.
<Davion> 20 smileys =•P
<ErtanGuven> Nicki nasıl sileceğimizi biliyor musunuz ?
<ErtanGuven> Kayıtlı bir nicki ?
<Davion> nickserv'in drop gibi bir komutu olmali
<Davion> bakalim
<heartsmagic> drop dediğin gibi
<etsw> -NickServ- Syntax: DROP <nickname> <password>
<Davion> -NickServ- Syntax: DROP <nickname> <password>
<ErtanGuven> eyallah.
<Davion> oh etsw ^•^
<heartsmagic> ErtanGuven, neden siliyorsun?
<ErtanGuven> heartsmagic, Eguven ile birleştireceğim onunki Clok lu
<Davion> ErtanGuven: gruplayabiliyorsun bildigim kadariyla
<ErtanGuven> evet öyle yapacagım datalay
<ErtanGuven> Davion,
<heartsmagic> Davion, +1
<Davion> bunun icin silmen gerekmiyor sanirim
<ErtanGuven> Davion, eguven kayıtlı
<ErtanGuven> ertanguven in kayıtsız olması lazım gruplamak
<ErtanGuven> için
<heartsmagic> ErtanGuven, eguven'i sil önce
<Davion> oh
<etsw> eguven pazarlama adi komandit ltd. $ti.
<Davion> pardon
<ErtanGuven> heartsmagic, eguven de clock var ama
<heartsmagic> buna grupla, bir de bot için uğraşırız :)
<heartsmagic> tamam buna da muhtemelen taşınır cloak
<ErtanGuven> Tamam :D
<heartsmagic> gerçi %100 emin değilim
<heartsmagic> dur silersen cloak uçar :)
<heartsmagic> dur dur
<heartsmagic> kafa tekledi gece gece :)
<eguven> :D
<Davion> fakat unaffiliated
<heartsmagic> tam tersinini yapacaksın
<Davion> bunu staffle konusarak hemen geri alabilirsin
<Davion> kaybetmekten cekinmen gereken bir cloak degil
<ErtanGuven> tamam
<ErtanGuven> grupladım
<ErtanGuven> çıkış yapıo
<ErtanGuven> greiyim
<ErtanGuven> tekrar
<Davion> * [ErtanGuven] (~ertan@unaffiliated/eguven): Ertan GÜVEN
<Davion> * [ErtanGuven] #ubuntu-tr
<Davion> olmus gibi gorunuyor
<Davion> evet, olmus
<heartsmagic> şimdi oldu
<ErtanGuven> =D
<heartsmagic> fakat bot neden tanımadı seni?
<ErtanGuven> !op
<heartsmagic> identify etmedin mi kendini bota?
<ErtanGuven> !op
<ErtanGuven> :P
<etsw> !op
<ErtanGuven> !deop
<barisubuntu> !ping
<ubuntu-tr> pong
<Davion> The following packages will be upgraded:
<Davion>   gnome-power-manager xserver-common xserver-xorg-core
<Davion> xserver core update cikmis
<Davion> ben wine'da sorun yasiyordum
<Davion> hala bir cozum bulamadim, #winehq 'da fikri olan yok
<Davion> fakat xorg.conf 'a takiliyor herkes
<mehmetali> burada ip nasıl gizleniyor
<Davion> hostmask (cloak) alman gerekiyor
<mehmetali> paraylan mı :)
<Davion> mehmetali:  #freenode kanalinda operator olan birilerinden talep edebilirsin
<heartsmagic> hehe
<Davion> hayir
<Davion> dun burada birinin quit mesajina cok gulmustum
<Davion> xxx has quit (Quit: ABANDON SHIP, ABANDON SHIP!)
<heartsmagic> !falanfelan
<Davion> !commands
<ubuntu-tr> Davion: action, add, alert, announce, announce add, announce list, announce remove, any, aol, apply, apropos, author, azn, ban add, ban list, ban remove, base, binary, bold, cache, calc, capabilities, capability add, capability list, capability remove, capability set, capability setdefault, capability unset, capitalize, change, changename, channel, channels, channelstats, chr, cmd, coin, (5 more messages)
<Davion> !author
<ubuntu-tr> Davion: (author <plugin>) -- Returns the author of <plugin>. This is the person you should talk to if you have ideas, suggestions, or other comments about a given plugin.
<Davion> !action test
 * ubuntu-tr test
<heartsmagic> !falanfelan
<Davion> bu aletin permission olayi yok sanirim
<heartsmagic> bir yere kadar var
<Davion> yani belli bir gruba veya kisiden degil, sanirim herkesten komut aliyor
<Davion> !cabability
<Davion> !capability
<heartsmagic> Davion, evet alıyor genel komutları
<Davion> !changename test9876
<heartsmagic> şu işi de bir notice'e taşırsam fena olmayacak :)
<Davion> !calc 2+2
<heartsmagic> açık bulursan haberimiz olsun :)
<heartsmagic> !math calc 2+2
<ubuntu-tr> heartsmagic: 4
<Davion> !math 319827391823/21323
<Davion> divizyonu nasil yapiyor?
<Davion> !list math
<ubuntu-tr> Davion: base, calc, convert, icalc, rpn, and units
<heartsmagic> !math calc 8/2
<ubuntu-tr> heartsmagic: 4
<Davion> !math calc 2312319823/12319238123
<ubuntu-tr> Davion: 0.187699904808
<Davion> eggdrop mu bu alet?
<Davion> yoksa harici bir istemcide birinizin makinesinde mi calisiyor?
<heartsmagic> supy
<Davion> !google supy
<ubuntu-tr> Davion: SuPy: <http://www.cosc.canterbury.ac.nz/greg.ewing/SuPy/>; Supy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supy>; SUPY - Yahoo! UK & Ireland Finance: <http://uk.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=%5ESUPY>; Supy in Samoa: <http://supyinsamoa.blogspot.com/>; SuPy preliminary: <http://www.mpia-hd.mpg.de/SUPY/>; Supy Alfiyah | Facebook: (1 more message)
<Davion> evet, polonyada bir kasaba =•p
<Davion> epey sehir disinda kaliyormus
<heartsmagic> !google supybot
<ubuntu-tr> heartsmagic: Supybot | Download Supybot software for free at SourceForge.net: <http://supybot.com/>; Supybot: <http://www.ohloh.net/p/supybot>; SourceForge.net: Supybot Resources - gribble: <http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/gribble/index.php?title=Supybot_Resources>; supybot - Supybook: <http://supybook.fealdia.org/devel/>; Supybot Plugin Documentation: (1 more message)
<Davion> reviewlar cok iyi =.=
<baristux> !op
<Davion> identify bota mi?
<Davion> servislere mi?
<heartsmagic> cık doğrudan özele gitsin bu :)
<heartsmagic> bota
<heartsmagic> !falanfelan
<Davion> !action falanfilan
 * ubuntu-tr falanfilan
<Davion> aksiyon mesajini yetkililerin kullanmasi gerekmez mi?
<heartsmagic> niye?
<heartsmagic> bot söylesin dursun işte :)
<heartsmagic> botun söylediklerinden mesul değiliz :)
<heartsmagic> !ping
<ubuntu-tr> pong
<Davion> dun burada birisi hakaret ediyordu
<baristux> kedidir kedi
<Davion> ubuntu-tr 'nin word blacklisti var mi?
<Davion> baristux: mumkundur =•)
<baristux> :D
<heartsmagic> Davion, action'ı bir daha dener misin?
<Davion> !action selamlar...
 * ubuntu-tr selamlar...
<heartsmagic> bir daha lütfen
<Davion> !action cok selamlar...
 * ubuntu-tr cok selamlar...
<heartsmagic> bir daha :)
<Davion> !action cok cok selamlar...
 * ubuntu-tr cok cok selamlar...
<heartsmagic> mıncıklamaya devam
<Davion> ne yaptirmaya calisiyorsun?
<baristux> deneme yanılma
<heartsmagic> action'ı iptal türü bir şey
<heartsmagic> bir daha dener misin?
<Davion> !action cok cok cok selamlar...
 * ubuntu-tr cok cok cok selamlar...
<heartsmagic> bot mu aptal, ben mi anlamadım :)
<Davion> yeniden baslatmani gerektiriyor olabilir mi?
<heartsmagic> cık, yükleyebiliyorsun yapılandırmayı yeniden
<heartsmagic> !do falanfelan
<Davion> !action test
 * ubuntu-tr test
<Davion> !do test
<heartsmagic> !do falanfelan
 * ubuntu-tr falanfelan
<heartsmagic> hmm action başka bir şey demek ki
<Davion> <ubuntu-tr> Error: You must be registered to use this command. If you are already registered, you must either identify (using the identify command) or add a hostmask matching your current hostmask (using the "hostmask add" command).
<heartsmagic> !say falanfelan
<ubuntu-tr> falanfelan
<Davion> !say test
<heartsmagic> Davion, evet, aslında yapmışız istediğimiz şeyi, şu action'a bakalım
<heartsmagic> saat olmuş 2:22
<Davion> say ve do calismiyor su an
<Davion> ident olmam gerekiyormus bota
<heartsmagic> ident'de tetmeyebilir sanırım, ona da bir bakalım
<baristux> beni şu bota tanıtın artık :D
<heartsmagic> identify oldun mu sen?
<baristux> oldum
<baristux> !op
<baristux> kitlendi bot :D
<heartsmagic> !op
<heartsmagic> !op heartsmagic
<heartsmagic> !ping
<ubuntu-tr> pong
<baristux> bir video vardı
<baristux> "al kırdın kırdın!"
<baristux> o geldi aklıma :D
<heartsmagic> !op heartsmagic
<heartsmagic> sürekli unutuyor bu kaydı kuydu, deli edecek beni
<heartsmagic> !deop
<baristux> !op
<baristux> !op baristux
<heartsmagic> yapmaz şu an
<baristux> abi botu kaldıralım ence
<baristux> elle daha rahat valla :d
<heartsmagic> herkese op yazamayız, gerçi botla da çok farkı yok ya
<baristux> abi bot otomatik banlamıyor ki zaten
<heartsmagic> iste şimdi op
<baristux> !op
<heartsmagic> otomatik neyi yasaklayacak?
<baristux> yani botu da zaten operatör kullanıyor
<baristux> bot olmadımı da elle gerekli ayarlar yapılıyor
<heartsmagic> irc kanalı dediğin botlu olur :)
<Davion> dogru =•)
<Davion> fakat yine de anti-kedi plugini falan varsa
<Davion> tercihen... =•p
<baristux> abi bu bot tamir olana kadar bot olurum ben :D
<heartsmagic> deneme yapalım, Davion f*ck desene bir, u'lusundan tabi :)
<Davion> fuck
<heartsmagic> anti-kedi lazım o zaman :)
<baristux> işte abi bak takmıyo oooh :D
<heartsmagic> dün bir bugün iki, bot ancak geldi zaten :)
<Davion> oyle gorunuyor =•)
<baristux> yaymış kendini :D
<Davion> dun gelen sahis, turkce kufur ediyordu yalniz
<heartsmagic> az vakit verin, birazdan sahur, sabah mesai :)
<baristux> evet 30dk kaldı
<heartsmagic> Davion, İngilizce'sini anlasın Türkçe de ekleriz :)
<Davion> ^•^
<baristux> Davion o türkçe küfürden haberimiz var
<baristux> banlandı zaten kendisi
<baristux> özelden de bana saydırdı ama cevap vermedim neyse :d
<heartsmagic> hangisi saydırdı?
<heartsmagic> paco küfür etmemiş gördüğüm kadarıyla orada zaten
<baristux> özelden ikisi de salladı bana .D
<heartsmagic> paco da mı? paco genele küfür etmiş mi?
<baristux> etmiş olması lazım
<heartsmagic> olması lazım değil ama, etmiş mi etmemiş mi?
<baristux> resimde etmiş diye gördüm abi
<heartsmagic> foruma geçilen ekran görüntüsünde yoktu
<baristux> ama sersemliğime de denk gelmiş olabilir bir daha bakayım
<heartsmagic> bakalım
<heartsmagic> bakamazsın şu an, içeri almış arkadaşlar
<baristux> tamam abi senbak
<heartsmagic> paco'da küfür yok, Davion sen buradaydın, paco küfür etmiş miydi?
<heartsmagic> raptoid'de küfür var
<heartsmagic> !op
<baristux> kendi bilgisayarımızdaki
<baristux> loglara nerden bakılıyor
<heartsmagic> neyin loglarına?
<Davion> pardon
<Davion> geldim
<Davion> birisi vardi
<baristux> kendi konusmalarının kaydına
<baristux> xchat ten
<Davion> _paci_ (sanirim) nin s..ni yalayasicalar
<heartsmagic> raptoid etmiş Davion , paco etti mi?
<Davion> gibi birsey soyledi
<heartsmagic> onu söyleyen raptoid
<heartsmagic> baristux, loglama etkin mi?
<Davion> padi nin ettigini gormedim
<Davion> paci mi paco mu animsayamiyorum
<heartsmagic> paco
<baristux> evet değilmiş
<baristux> ama üstte gösteriyor mesela senle konusmalarımızı aç kapa yapınca da
<baristux> etkin anlamına mı geliyor
<baristux> ErtanGuven şikayet eden kişi
<baristux> ErtanGuven paco etmişmiydi
<heartsmagic> gerçi paco'yu daha önce de yasaklamışız, kaç tane kayıt olmuş. Ah be Cem.
<baristux> paco raptoidi
<baristux> korudu galiba
<baristux> ya da tam tersiydi
<baristux> bütün mesuilyeti ben alıyorum falan filan bir şey dedi
<heartsmagic> neyse, kalsın böyle
<ErtanGuven> efendım
<ErtanGuven> geldim
<Davion> o sirada kimseyi bulamayinca, #ubuntu 'ya gittim herhalde onlar sorumludur diye dusundum
<baristux> paco küfür etti mi dün gece
<Davion> oradan #freenode 'a yonlendirilince devam etmedim
<ErtanGuven> paco etmedi _paco_ sanırım daha önce banlanmış
<ErtanGuven> onun için etmişler
<Davion> iki underscore arasinda
<Davion> _paci_ yada _paco_
<Davion> ancak o sirada kanalda kufur etmedigini animsiyorum, digeri 1 cumle etti
<baristux> k.bakmayın ikisini de banladım ben
<baristux> açalım banını
<baristux> eğer yanlış anlaşılma olduysa
<heartsmagic> baristux, dursun
<heartsmagic> paco zaten önceden yasaklı
<heartsmagic> o da böyle kıytırık bir mesele yüzünden, değmeyecek şeyler yani
<ErtanGuven> paco nun daha önce yasağı varmış.
<heartsmagic> irc'i sevmiyorum
<ErtanGuven> paco yu savunmak için
<ErtanGuven> küfretti arkadaşlar.
<heartsmagic> burası geniş bir mekan aslında, sana bana küfür yoksa görmezden gelsek de olur hani, fakat almışız bir kanal, şikayet ediyor millet
<heartsmagic> 6 ayda bir uğrarım buraya o da şikayet için muhtemelen
<baristux> daha önce de erkekk falan vardı tansel abi halletmişti onu da
<Davion> bu adamlarin sorunu ne olabilir ki?
<Davion> burasi ubuntu hakkinda turkce destek verilen bir kanal degil mi?
<Davion> resmi kanalina bagli olan
<baristux> resmi kanala bağlı değil sanırsam
<heartsmagic> biraz öyle biraz böyle Davion
<baristux> ben normal #ubuntu dan
<heartsmagic> irc'in doğası bu işte
<baristux> herkesin bayramını kutlamıştım da
<baristux> ban yemiştim hala giremiyorum :D
<heartsmagic> ne bayramı?
<baristux> geçen sene
<baristux> ramazan bayramıydı galiba :D
<baristux> ya da ondan önceki sene
<baristux> hatırlamıyorum :D
<heartsmagic> e ne alaka orada bayram
<baristux> bilmem kafama esti ama
<baristux> ban sebebi olmamalıydı bana göre küfür etmedik misyonerlik yapmadık yani :D
<heartsmagic> e güzel de herkes bir şey kutlamaya kalkarsa orada ortalık karışır
<Davion> yabanci dil olmasindan kaynaklaniyor olabilir
<baristux> ingilizce kutladım
<Davion> birde kanalda yardim disi seyler icin
<Davion> -offtopic e yonlendiriyorlar
<Davion> dun biriyle windows hakkinda sohbet ediyorduk, o sebeplede olabilir
<baristux> kanalda normal geyik vardı gördüğüm kadarıyla o zamanlar
<Davion> beni uyardilar, sen ters birine denk gelmis olmalisin =•p
<baristux> beni direk attılar :D
<Davion> ah kediler...!
<Davion> linux'un directx muadili birseye ihtiyaci va
<Davion> r
<baristux> linuxun çok şeye ihtiyacı var aslında
<baristux> shockwave player ffalan
<Davion> natty kurarken
<Davion> soruyordu diye animsiyorum
<Davion> flash, java gibi seyleri destekleyen eklentiler
<Davion> var, onlari da ister misiniz? gibi
<Davion> ama resmi degil
<Davion> yani adobe kendi yazmamis flash
#ubuntu-tr 2011-08-26
<heartsmagic> !deop
<heartsmagic> neyse tamamen kaçayım, hadi iyi sabahlar
<baristux> çok yedim yaa mdeme oturdu :D
<baristux> Davion, shockwave player yok Linux için
<baristux> Flash da Adobe'un dağıttığı var kendi sitesinde Linux versyonu var onu indiriyorsun
<baristux> bir de photoshop tabi
<baristux> Adobe biraz çalışsa çok güzel olacak :D
<ErtanGuven> !op
<ErtanGuven> !ping
<ubuntu-tr> pong
<ErtanGuven> !help
<ubuntu-tr> ErtanGuven: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<ErtanGuven> !op
<ErtanGuven> !deop
<Kartagis> selam cvus :)
<gneral> selam
<baristux> !deop
<datalay> hayirli mesailer
<baristux> datalay merhaba
<ErtanGuven> !op
<ErtanGuven> !deop
<hakan__> :D havana
<gneral> :))
<Fatih_M> selamlar
<gneral> a,selam
<gneral> bu ubuntu-tr herkese op veriyor mu :P
<Fatih_M> iş bankası sanal kart ile $ üzerinden alışveriş yapan oldu mu?
<Fatih_M> !op
<gneral> !op
<Fatih_M> vermiyormuş :P
<gneral> Fatih_M,
<gneral> su an sanal pos denemesi yapiyorum
<gneral> istersen limitini 1 $ a ayarla
<Fatih_M> heheh yok işte öyle bir şey
<Fatih_M> TL yükleye biliyorum sanal karta
<gneral> doviz kuru uzerinden 1$ lik islem dene, sonra iptal edeyim
<Fatih_M> Kartagis, ping
<varadero> Slm
<baristux> !deop
<Davion> !ping
<ubuntu-tr> pong
<ekolojik> !ping
<ubuntu-tr> pong
<ekolojik> yeni eğlencemiz bu olsun
<baristux> !ascdscd
<baristux> ne bu ya kanal sessizlik içinde
<ekolojik> hep böyle sakindir ne güzel
<ekolojik> ormanın yanında deniz kenarı gibi
<varadero> adam gibi bir router almanın vakti gelmiş,
<ekolojik> adam gibi derken?
<varadero> düzgünçalışan
<ekolojik> yeni model mi
<primeras> adam olmadigindan adam gibi lafini garipsedin dimi ekolojik
<ekolojik> araya girme hanzo
<ekolojik> bişey konuşuyoruz şurda
<primeras> sey ayri
<ekolojik> varadero: router çalışrken durduğu yerde teklemeye başlar mı
<primeras> yagi bitmistir
<slarikan> meme yapmıştır
<ekolojik> primeras: ben sana yağ damlatayım mı
<primeras> la yuru git ya
<ekolojik> varadero: bu hanzo burdayken sohbet olmaz yahu
<ekolojik> primeras: varlığınla kanalımızı kirletme hanzo muhabbetin içine ettin lan
<primeras> varligin ubuntu varligina armaganim olsun
<primeras> varligim *
<ErtanGuven> !deop
<baristux> !deop
<baristux> merhabalar
<ErtanGuven> merhaba baristux
<Davion> !ping
<ubuntu-tr> pong
<primeras> !ping
<ubuntu-tr> pong
<primeras> !ping
<ubuntu-tr> pong
<primeras> !ping
<primeras> !ping
<ubuntu-tr> pong
<primeras> !ping
<primeras> !ping
<primeras> !ping
<primeras> !ping
<ubuntu-tr> pong
<ubuntu-tr> pong
<ubuntu-tr> pong
<ubuntu-tr> pong
<ubuntu-tr> pong
<primeras> ilginc
<primeras> ubuntu-tr, ping
<ubuntu-tr> pong
<ErtanGuven> !deop
#ubuntu-tr 2011-08-27
<heartsmagic> ubuntu-tr, deop
<heartsmagic> !deop
<heartsmagic> ubuntu-tr, deop
<Kartagis> selam cvus :)
<gneral> selam
<alicev> sa
<mutlucan96> selam
<mutlucan96> USB klavyeyi GRUB'ta nasıl kullanırız.
<ErtanGuven> !deop
<ErtanGuven> !ping
<ubuntu-tr> pong
<primeras> hassiktir op musun lan sen bu kanalda
<primeras> ErtanGuven,
<ErtanGuven> primeras, evet ama küfür etme lütfen.
<primeras> girilmez bi daha buraya o zaman
<etsw> en iyi transferimizi kaybettik
<ErtanGuven> o kimdi?
<etsw> baya yardimci olmustu bana bi ara
<ErtanGuven> ismini biliyor musunuz?_
<etsw> hayir
<ErtanGuven> !deop
<Ubuntucu> s.a
<mehmetali> a.s
<varadero> as
<ErtanGuven> !deop
<gneral> a.s
<ErtanGuven> !deop
<gneral> !op ErtanGuven
<ErtanGuven> gneral, ?
<gneral> array(", ?" => "naber")
<gneral> iyiyim seni sormali
<ErtanGuven> kötüyüm
<gneral> ben de
<gneral> alacaklar fazla gelmiyor
<ErtanGuven> gneral, neden kötüsün?
<gneral> <gneral> alacaklar fazla gelmiyor
<ErtanGuven> hm
<gneral> sen
<ErtanGuven> gneral, buyur
<ErtanGuven> ?
<ErtanGuven> sen demişsin
<suigeneris> selam
<suigeneris> bir bilgisayarın 10 dakikadır Verifying DMI Pool Data olayında kalması ne demektir?
<eda_> selam
<eda_> linuxmint 11 cd sini pardus kullanarak usb ye yazdırmak istiyorum ne yapmak lazım
<eda_> ?
<ekolojik> onun cevabını burda bulamzsın
<ekolojik> parduswikie bak
<eda_> teşekkürler
<ekolojik> bşd
<ErtanGuven> !deop
<Kartagis> !öp
<Kartagis> <ubuntu-tr> Error: "öp" is not a valid command.
<Kartagis> heh
<heartsmagic> !deop
<heartsmagic> iyi akşamlar, forumda şu an yavaşlık yaşayan var mı?
<heartsmagic> !ping
<ubuntu-tr> pong
<ekolojik> lag 384 ms
<ekolojik> şimdi 215 ms
<heartsmagic> genel bir sorun mu var acaba
<ekolojik> şu an 215 ms yine normal değil mi
<heartsmagic> normal aslında, doğru
<heartsmagic> !deop
<ErtanGuven> !deop
#ubuntu-tr 2011-08-28
<ErtanGuven> !deop
<cylonmath> Ya gençler
<cylonmath> Bu 11.04'de benim Gnome arayüz bayağı bir değişmiş.
<cylonmath> Eskisini geri getirmeye çalışıpta yorum yapabilecek olan var mı ?
<gneral> Ubuntu Klasik denedin mi?
<cylonmath> Nereden
<Kartagis> ne nereden?
<cylonmath> Login ekranında Ubuntu seçmekten başka nereden Ubuntu Classic'i açabilirim ?
<subay^^> bir hdd nin içerisinde  bulununan binlerce klasör içerisindeki  dosyaları karşlaştırıp boyutları aynı olanları veya isimleri aynı olanları bulabilen birprogram arıyorum
<Kartagis> fdupes - identifies duplicate files within given directories
<subay^^> tşk
<Kartagis> rica ederim
<ByNeo> selam
<ByNeo> arkdaşlar bende pardus kurulu ubuntu kursam film indiriyorum indiridğim film silinmemeis içni ne yapamalıyım
<ByNeo> kimse yokmu arkdaşlar
<Kartagis> ByNeo: biraz daha aç ne demek istediğini
<ByNeo> Kartagis:  bende şuan pardus kurulu ubuntuya geçmek istiyorum film indiriyorum şuanbitmek üzere
<Kartagis> ByNeo: "şuan" değil "şu an"
<ByNeo> ubuntu kurulumu sırasında indirdiğim filmlerin silinmemesi için ne yapmayalıyım
<Kartagis> ByNeo: filmini USB'ye çekmen lazım
<ByNeo> usb yok malesef mecbur silinecek yani
<Kartagis> başka bir sabit diskin yok mu?
<ByNeo> sadece pc içindeki harddisk var
<Kartagis> bak
<Kartagis> sana bir davetiye göndereyim
<Kartagis> dropbox
<Kartagis> onu indir, ona yükle
<Kartagis> e-posta adresin ne? mesaj olarak yaz
<ByNeo> yazayımmı buraya msn adresimi aysak değil demi
<Kartagis> olur, ama mesaj olarak at
<ByNeo> şey özeline yazdım
<ByNeo> dropbox nedir acaba
<Kartagis> tamam
<Kartagis> bir paylaşım programı
<ByNeo> indiridğim film 22 gb ama
<ByNeo> 6 bölümlük dizi var onu indiriyorum
<ByNeo> son bölümü iniyor
<Kartagis> hmm
<Kartagis> o zaman olmaz
<ByNeo> evet ehr bölüm 3.38 GB
<ByNeo> neyse yine indiririz ne olacak
<ByNeo> pardusun simge paketleri ubuntuya oluyormu
<Kartagis> olmaz
<Kartagis> pardus pisi kullanır, ubuntu .deb
<ByNeo> hmm
<ByNeo> peki ubuntu simge paketleri nerden bulabilirim
<Kartagis> araman lazım
<ByNeo> usta birde ubuntuda simge durumuna küçült kapatma felan neden terste onu düzeltebiliyonmyu
<Kartagis> onu hic denemedim
<ByNeo> hmm sağol
<Fatih_M> selamlar
<Fatih_M> Kartagis, ping
<gneral> ohhh
<gneral> yaptimmm!!!!!1111
<gneral> :P
<gneral> fesbukda yaziyolar oyle
<gneral> gozunu sevimm
<gneral> oldu lan
<ozcx> gneral, ne kim nerde ne oldu :D
<gneral> diger kanala bak ozcx orada annarsin
<gneral> archlinux
<gneral> :)
<sebo28> parduscudan ubutuculara selam
<sebo28> bu ubuntu flsh istiyo hangi paketi kurcaz yahu
<slarikan> :P
<sebo28> flash
<sebo28> slarikan: hangi paket
<slarikan> synaptice flash yaz
<slarikan> arattır
<slarikan> tam adını unuttum
<sebo28> bicuvar paket cıktı hangini kurcaz
<slarikan> geçeyimmi ubuntuya
<sebo28> cuval
<slarikan> ben çabuk bulurum
<sebo28> ubuntucular yardım ederyahu
<slarikan> flashplugin installer
<slarikan> arada tire - olacaktı
<sebo28> buldum
<sebo28> http://sebo28.dyndns-web.com/
<ubuntu-tr> Title: ADIMLA (at sebo28.dyndns-web.com)
<gneral> http://www.sarayonline.com
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Saray Halı (at www.sarayonline.com)
<gneral> bakalim bot buna ne dicek
<sebo28> http://ompldr.org/vYTNmZQ
<slarikan> yok oynamicem
<gneral> sebo28, hangi temayi kullaniyon
<sebo28> neden sordun
<gneral> guzele benziyor
<sebo28> o benim güzelligim onun degil:P
<gneral> :D
<sebo28> özel yazı yo ismini nerden bakcaz
<cylonmath> Sebo sürekli reklam yapiyosun :D
<cylonmath> Bu Gnome arayüzüne nasıl geri döneceğiz
<sebo28> ne reklamı yahu
<varadero> slm
<gneral> a,s
<cylonmath> As
<sebo28> http://ompldr.org/vYTNmcw
<sebo28> as
<gneral> http://ompldr.org/vYTBsdA
<gneral> bu ne guzel bi menuymus
<gneral> neye ait acaba
<gneral> hangi modele
<sebo28> gnome  olmasın
<sebo28> 3
<sebo28> slarikan:  bunun ekran yakalama programını begenmedim
<slarikan> :P
<sebo28> bölge seçemiyon
<sebo28> tüm ekranı alıyo
<sebo28> yaramaz
<sebo28> bana güzel bi video kesme yapıştırma progamı lazım
<gneral> http://img600.imageshack.us/img600/3659/ekrangrnts17.png
<ubuntu-tr> <http://ln-s.net/97SP> (at img600.imageshack.us)
<gneral> sebo28, gordun mu
<sebo28> öntanımlı niye öyle degil
<gneral> ben hicbir ek ayar yapmadim
<sebo28> adı neydi onun
<gneral> uygulamalar - donatılar -
<gneral> ekran goruntusu alş
<sebo28> http://ompldr.org/vYTNnMw  bendekide bu
<sebo28> printle gelen
<gneral> e
<gneral> sen direkt print screen tusuna basarsan
<gneral> tabi o gelir
<sebo28> niye öbürü gelemezmi
<sebo28> bu gnomeye zor alşirim ben
<sebo28> sdalar niye cıkıyor masaüstüne yahu
<gneral> e onu da ayarla
<gneral> Uygulamalar - Donatılar - Ekran görüntüsü al
<gneral> buna sağ tıka
<gneral> tıkla
<gneral> Panele ekle de
<gneral> direkt oraya tıkla işin olucan
<gneral> direkt oraya tıkla işin olunca
<sebo28> sda lar niye ekrana bagatıyor
<sebo28> onu nasıl ayarlıcaz
<sebo28> bagı kadırıyom ama sda girince geri geliyor
<sebo28> öntanımlı gelen fontu begendim göze hoşgeliyor
<sebo28> slarikan:  bununbi yolu varmı
<slarikan> bilmiyom
<sebo28> ekranda hoş durmuyo
<slarikan> hıı
<varadero> sebo28 ubuntu mu kurdun :)
<sebo28> sda lar
<sebo28> evet
<varadero> :) 1-2 hafta dayanırmı ?
<sebo28> pardus duruyo ondan vazgeçmem
<sebo28> varadero:  sda  girnce ekrana niye bag koyuyo
<sebo28> bunu kaldırmanın yolu varmı
<varadero> sebo28 evet var
<sebo28> nasıl
<varadero> ama ezbere bilmiyorum
<varadero> mount kalkınca otamatik kaldırır
<varadero> gnome mu kullanıyon
<varadero> ?
<sebo28> gnome
<varadero> gconf-editor den yapıyorsun sanırım
<varadero> app içinde natilus un içinde
<sebo28> kde olmuyozaten böyle
<varadero> desktop a ne koyup koymayacağı yazar
<varadero> kde de de yapar
<varadero> ayarlarsan
<cylonmath> oh my darling oh my darling clementine
<sebo28> (C) saati geldimi
<sebo28> slarikan:
<slarikan> hee
<slarikan> kaynarsa demleyecem
<sebo28> bende koyum
<sebo28> paker cok diyolar baket bulamıyom yahu  ne paketi oldugunu nerden anlıcam yahu
<slarikan> :P
<sebo28> güzelbi video koparma ve ekleme paketide bulamadım
<Fatih_M> selamlar
<Fatih_M> varadero, selam
<Fatih_M> nasılsın?
<varadero> selam Fatih_M
<varadero> saolasın sen nasılsın ?
<Fatih_M> teşekkür ederim
<Fatih_M> üniversite tercih sürecindeyim :)
<varadero> süper
<Fatih_M> diğer taraftan kompakt fotoğraf makinesi araştırması yapıyorum
<varadero> geçen hafta cuma ben yüksek okuldan mezun oldum :)
<Fatih_M> ooo güzel
<Fatih_M> dikey geçiş'e girdin mi?
<varadero> yok dgs siz aof e geçicem
<Fatih_M> hımm hayırlısı
<varadero> devam mecburiyeti olmayan bölüm yokki
<varadero> dgs ye gireyim
<Fatih_M> yesevi vardı
<varadero> diploması geçerli deil
<Fatih_M> pc başından bilgisayar mühendisliği?
<Fatih_M> daha iyi bilirsin abi :)
<varadero> kim takar onun  diplomasını
<Fatih_M> ya ankara üniversitesi ve kocaeli arasında kaldım
<Fatih_M> hangisini yukarı yazayım diye
<varadero> ben daha fazla diploması tartışılan eğitim almak istemiyorum
<varadero> ankara tabiki
<Fatih_M> 7 ve 8 tercih yapacağım senin önerilerini de dinlemek isterim
<varadero> okulun ismi çok önemlidir
<Fatih_M> geçme notu 70, daha 3. mezunlarını verdiler
<Fatih_M> çan eğrisi sistemi filan fistan yok
<varadero> sütçü imam dan mezun bilgisayar muhendisi yerine itu mezunu orman mühendisini aynı işe tercih ederler
<Fatih_M> yapma yav o kadar da değil abi :/
<varadero> kesinlikle okadar
<Fatih_M> valla kocaeli'de köklü
<Fatih_M> hatta pc müh. daha da geçmişi var ankara üniversitesine göre
<varadero> geçmişi kalitesi değil
<varadero> etiket
<Fatih_M> hayırlısı bakalım
<Fatih_M> ilk 7'ye gelmeden ilk 6'dan birisine yerleşirim umarım
<varadero> kısmet :)
<Fatih_M> odtü, itü, ytü, hacettepe, ege, dokuz eylül...
<Fatih_M> bakalım :D
<varadero> ilk 4 den birisi olursa
<varadero> işin iş :)
<Fatih_M> hacettepeye yerleşirsem zaten odtü'ye yerleşmiş gibi sevineceğim :D
<Fatih_M> 519. oldum
<Fatih_M> önümdeki bilgisayarcıların sıralaması önemli
<varadero> maşallah
<Fatih_M> sağ olasın
<Fatih_M> kocaeli olursa istanbul'a yakın, camia'da bir etkinlik filan olursa daha çabuk katılabilirim en büyük artısı ve en önemli payı bu :/
<Fatih_M> varadero, aöf'de ne okuyacaksın?
<Fatih_M> işletme mi, iktisat mı?
<varadero> işletme
<sebo28> kim kimi işletiyo yahu
<cylonmath> benimle aynı oadada kalan ark türkiye 3. oldu sayısalda amk
<cylonmath> yıllar önce tabi
<Kartagis> Fatih_M: pong
<Fatih_M> Kartagis, amma lag varmış sende de dostum :)
<Kartagis> sen ilk pinglediğinde yoktum
<Kartagis> gördüm ama
<Fatih_M> ne var ne yok? Nasılsın?
<Kartagis> gayet iyiyim, modülümde değişiklikler yapıyorum
<Kartagis> senden ne haber?
<Fatih_M> :)
<Fatih_M> idare eder benden de
<Fatih_M> Kartagis, senin fotoğraf makineleriyle ilgili olduğunu düşünüyorum, yanılıyor muyum?
<Kartagis> bilgim varsa, yardımcı olmaya çalışırım
<Fatih_M> kompakt bir cihaz alacağım
<Fatih_M> üst sınırım 300 tl bilemedin 350
<Fatih_M> zilyon tane marka var
<Kartagis> bulursan sony al
<Fatih_M> sony dsc w510
<Fatih_M> uygunda fiyatı var
<Kartagis> carl-zeiss lens bile yeter
<varadero> lens çok farkedio
<Fatih_M> öbür tarafta panasonic limux fs16 var
<varadero> makinadan anlamam ama  carl-zeiss  harici lens i olan şeyede para vermem
<Fatih_M> fs16 350 lira + HD video çekimi sunuyor
<Kartagis> panasonic bildiğim kadarıyla mov çekiyor
<Kartagis> en azından bizimki öyle
<sebo28> video koparma yapıştırma programı arıyom gençler
<Kartagis> lumix ayrıca*
<Kartagis> sebo28: pitivi
<sebo28> işgörmez
<Fatih_M> Leica DC Vario
<sebo28> daha gelişmiş
<Fatih_M> limux'ta ki
<Fatih_M> varadero, ne dersin :O
<Fatih_M> ulan ne işter anlamadım FS30 yok piyasada
<Fatih_M> hoş olsada alamam amazon'da 200 Euro alet
<varadero> Fatih_M dediğim gibi fotoğraf makinasından anlamam
<varadero> merak dalim da değil
<varadero> iyi bir cep telefonunun fotoğraf özelliği bana yeterli geliyor
<Fatih_M> hımmm Kartagis?
<Kartagis> sony dsc w510 iyidir, onu al
<Fatih_M> optik zumun 4x ve 8x olması görüntüye nasıl etkiliyor? Bariz fark oluyor mu?
<sebo28> burdanda sonuç alamıcaz herhalde
<varadero> sebo28 ilgi alanım değil malesef hiç bilmiyorum
<Kartagis> Fatih_M: evet etkiler
<Fatih_M> :(
<Kartagis> tam olarak hatırlamıyorum ama evet etkiler
<sebo28> AMCAM DA ARAŞTIRAYIM BİRAZ DAHA
<sebo28> iyiki gome kasmıyo
<sebo28> gnome
<sebo28> bide kassa ne olacak açaba
<sebo28> varadero:  buna depo ekliyozmu
<varadero> sebo28 gerektikçe
<varadero> öyledefault ekle gitsin yok
<baristux> !deop
<baristux> merhabalar
<varadero> slm
<baristux> varadero
<baristux> nerdesin sen ya :D
<varadero> burdayım
<baristux> hiç buralarda gibi görünmüyorsun
<varadero> yoo hep burdayım ben
<varadero> 10 seneyi geçti hatta
<baristux> biliyorum ama yazılara cevap vermiyorsun
<baristux> varadero varadero kendimi yırttım ya :D
<sebo28> pek konukan degil:P
<varadero> dfvffgv
<varadero> başka kanallarda yazışıyorum ondan geç
<varadero> kusura bakma
<varadero> burası fazla yazılıp konuşulan kanal değil
<varadero> genelde de boş konular konuşuluyor ilgimi çekmiyor
<sebo28> varadero:  dolu konuşulan kanalı söylede bizde girek yahu
<varadero> sebo28 pardus da burdan dolu ?
<sebo28> merak etim bak nasıl dolu konuşuyorlar
<sebo28> orayı ben dolduruyom zaten
<sebo28> :P
<varadero> bu kanalda 1-2 kişi var onlarda nadir konuşurlar
<varadero> genelde bir muhabbet dönmez burda
<varadero> yakında hiç girilmez buraya :D
<sebo28> niye yahu ben  bak ubuntuda kurduk
<varadero> neydi o küfürcü sallayn paso herkezin rahatsız olduğu bir çocuk vardı
<varadero> ertan miydi neydi adı
<varadero> ?
<sebo28> o
<varadero> ona acc yazmışlar
<varadero> bizi barındırmaz zaten
<varadero> ertanguven
<varadero> hah
<varadero> :)
<sebo28> one
<varadero> kanalda yetkili yani
<baristux> varadero ben java öğreniyorum gittim kitap aldım
<sebo28> hadiyahu
<varadero> baristux kolay gelsin
<varadero> sebo28 evet
<sebo28>  yandı desene kanal
<varadero> hemde nasıl :)
<sebo28> :D
<varadero> silecektim auto join den de dursun şimdilik
<varadero> baristux archlinux.tr ve pardus kanallarında oluyor muhabbet genelde
<baristux> varadero gerçekten var mı?
<baristux> ben de slackware a terfi ettim :D
<sebo28> archlinux.tr çok küfür ediyorlarmış öye duydum hiç sevmem
<varadero> sebo28 evet seviyesizlik var malesef
<varadero> baristux slack mi kaldı
<varadero> :)
<varadero> arch kullan bari
<sebo28> ozaman işim olmaz oralarda
<varadero> sebo28 haklısın :)
<varadero> boku çıkınca kanaldan çıkıyorum bende
<baristux> slack kalmaz mı ya :D
<varadero> baristux çok geri kaldı o
<varadero> arch kullanıyor eski slack cilarin hepsi
<baristux> o kadar kurdum sevdim aşık oldum
<baristux> şimdi diyorsun ki arch kullan oldu mu şimdşi
<baristux> :D
<varadero> 5-6 sene kullandım ben slackware
<sebo28> pardus kulan yahu ozaman
<varadero> şimdi öyle bişi lazım olsa arch kuruyorum daha guzel
<varadero> sebo28 slack kullanan pardus kullanamaz
<sebo28> niye
<varadero> alışkanlık larına ters gelir
<varadero> hafif olacak , hızlı olacak , elle yapacak
<varadero> felan fıstık
<varadero> ıvır zıvır çok olur elle yapanın
<varadero> hazır linux lar vermez onu
<varadero> gerçi ben uğraşmayayım diye ubuntu kurdum
<ekolojik> acemi olsaydı şimdi debian derdi
<sebo28> onerelerde yahu
<varadero> acemi nin yaptığı iş başka
<ekolojik> hem ubuntuya da alternetif olur
<varadero> debian bana uymuyor
<baristux> acemi debian takılıyo :D
<sebo28> ekolojik:  sen burdamıydın yahu
<varadero> 36 tane server imi arch yapıcam sonradan büyük değişiklik olmazsa mesela
<baristux> hatta benim dijital saatime kuracaktı :p
<ekolojik> ben hep burdayım sebo28
<ekolojik> kanalımıza hoşgeldin
<sebo28> sizinmi burası
<sebo28> :P
<varadero> yakında kimse kalmaz burda dağıtır ertan
<varadero> fşdslkfds
<sebo28> hoşbulduk arada giriyom
<baristux> varadero geçenlerde birisi küfür etmiş yanlışlıkla diğer adamı da banladım :D
<baristux> her zamanki gibi
<ekolojik> sebo28:  ama 2012den sonra ubuntudan da hayır gelmez artık
<varadero> baristux olur arada öyle
<ekolojik> başka dağıtımlara bakmak lazım şimdiden
<sebo28> neden
<baristux> fedora kullanıyordum mis gibi
<baristux> gnome 3 batırdı ya
<ekolojik> ubuntu artık unity kullanacakmış masaüstü olarak
<varadero> irc de kanalda bişi aldığım çok nadir oluyor benim dağıtım için kanala girmeme gerek yok :)
<sebo28> one
<varadero> gnome3 e çabuk alışılıyor
<varadero> fedora da kullanmam hayatta
<sebo28> benginome kulanmadım alışmaya başladım bak
<varadero> illa redhat türevi lazımsa %90 scientific linux kullanırım %10 ihtimal centos
<Kartagis> rpm yaramaz
<varadero> aslında düzgün kurarsan
<varadero> rpm cillop gibi oluyr
<Kartagis> en azından rh 7.2 zamanında yaramazdı
<varadero> valla süper çalışıyor redhat
<varadero> 300  civarı redhat server im vardı eski iş yerinde
<varadero> 0 problem
<Kartagis> bana o zamanlar hababam bağımlılık listesi çıkartıyordu
<varadero> ubuntu server den aynı kaliteyi alamadım
<varadero> iş çıkarması önemli değil stabilite önemli
<sebo28> http://ompldr.org/vYTNrMw/pardus%20videosu0000-0261.avi.tar.gz pardus bayragını dalgalandırdım sonunda
<ubuntu-tr> <http://ln-s.net/97UN> (at ompldr.org)
<sebo28> varadero:  adamın geldi pardusa
<varadero> sebo28 :D
<varadero> muhatap olmuyorum hiç onla
<varadero> küfür yemeye istekli değilim
<sebo28> bana ekmiyo
<varadero> sana etmez
<baristux> varadero, arch kurulumu slack ten daha zor geldi bana
<varadero> baristux 1 satırı bile farklı değil
<varadero> hehe
<baristux> ben beceremedim bir türlü
<varadero> çok basit geldi bana
<varadero> döküman okumaya bilr ihtiyaç duymadım
<varadero> bilemicem
<baristux> program kurulumlarında falan ihtiyaç duyarım ben netbooka kuruyorum
<baristux> masaüstünü falan nasıl kurucam
<varadero> pacman le
<varadero> ?
<baristux> denedim kde kurmayı kurulmadı
<baristux> hatalar cartlar curtlar
<baristux> peki slackware dan farkı ne?
<varadero> bişiyi gözden kaçırmışsındır
<baristux> bağımlılıkları kuruyormuş uygulamalari le
<varadero> archlinux.tr de sorsan yardım ederlerdi
<varadero> pacman apt-get gibi çalışıyor kısaca
<baristux> slackware için paket bulmak dert oldu ya firefox 6 yı indrip elle kopyaladım :D
<varadero> arch in zaten tek üstün yanı o
<varadero> packet sistemi var
<varadero> update ediyo otamatik kuruyor
<varadero> cillop gibi
<varadero> update mantığıda çok hoş
<varadero> tek sorun aşırı güncel olması
<baristux> aşırı güncellik VLC de problem yaratıyor bana bir tek
<varadero> belli olmaz o
<baristux> kmess ve firefox var
<baristux> sürümlerini araştırmadan bir şey yapmam
<varadero> ben slack kullanmam artık
<varadero> öyle bişiye ihtiyacım olursa arch güzel
<baristux> slack de hiç güncel değil
<baristux> ortası yok mu?
<sebo28> avi formatını gife cevirecek bi paket biliyonuzmu
<sebo28> ?
<baristux> sebo28 alçaktan uç
<sebo28> niye
<baristux> aviyi gife nasıl çevirteceksin
<sebo28> düşermiyim
<baristux> yok tam tersine daha güzel süzülürsün :D
<sebo28> çevriliyor biliyorum ben
<sebo28> illa wine muhtaç olcaz olmayayım diyorum ama
<baristux> http://linux.software.informer.com/download-linux-avi-to-gif/
<baristux> bunu buldum
<ubuntu-tr> Title: AVI to GIF at Linux Software Informer (at linux.software.informer.com)
<sebo28> gelgörki olma
<baristux> linke birbak işini görebilir
<sebo28> bakım
<sebo28> exe
<sebo28> :D
<sebo28> baristux: vin için istemedim yahu
<baristux> hepsi mi exe :D
<sebo28> malesef
<sebo28> çevriliyomuşyani yüksekden uçabilirmiyim şimdi
<sebo28> ubuntu-tr:  bu verdigine komutmu
<baristux> mekiğe bin :d
<sebo28> bu paket yönetiçisi tükçe bilmiyo
<varadero> bilir bilir
<varadero> echo $LANG
<varadero> desene ne dio sebo28
<sebo28> nerde konsuldamı
<varadero> he
<sebo28> kurulu diyo
<sebo28> tr_TR.UTF-8
<sebo28> ama anlaşamıyoz
<sebo28> şife farklı demeki
<varadero> update et sistemi bir daha
<varadero> eksik türkçe paketleri olabilite
<sebo28> video çevir paketi lazım nasıl aratcam paket yöneticisine
<etsw> sebo28 : http://linuxappfinder.com/
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Linux App Finder | Helping find the Linux apps you need (at linuxappfinder.com)
<etsw> bu sitede windowstaki programlarin linux karsiliklari var
<Fatih_M> iyi geceler, görüşmek üzere
<varadero> biraz ingilizce linux la uğraşıyorsan çok faydalı oluyor sebo28
<sebo28> etsw oraya da bakalım
<sebo28>  bende yes  no kadar var
<varadero> öğren sebo28
<sebo28> bu yaştan sonramı
<varadero> 40 yaşında linux öğrenecek kapasitesi olan adama 2 kelime ingilizce koymaz
<sebo28> bilmiyom artık
<varadero> benim yaşımda 37 yüksek okul bitti 4 e tamamlicam 3 yıl var sonra yüksek lisans yapıcam
<varadero> senede 3-4 kurs alıyorum üstünede
<varadero> benim hocam da 52 yaşında flemenkce öğrenmişti
<varadero> biz öğreniriz isteyince gençler öğrenemez :)
<sebo28> azım varmış
<varadero> sebo28 her sınıfta okulda
<varadero> en az 9-10 tane 50 yaş üstü adam vardı
<varadero> arabayı oğulları sürüyor sınava gelirken :)
<etsw> benim bi tanidigim vardi 70 yasinda
<etsw> ölmüştü
<varadero> hele tek ders sınavında oha oldum
<sebo28> aslında bende düşünmüyom degil  2 yılık okumdiyom melegimle ilgili
<varadero> adam yürüyemiyordu yaşlılıktan ve hastalıktan
<sebo28> inşaat teknikerligini
<varadero> oğlu kucağında taşıdı sınıfa
<varadero> hocalar yardım etti oturmasına
<sebo28> o yaşta ne işvar yahu
<varadero> sebo28 genelde emekli olmak üzereler
<varadero> kanunlar dan dolayı bazı haklarını kaybetmişler emekli olabilmek için okuyorlar
<varadero> 2 yıllık mezunu olmayınca adam 20 yıllık baş teknisyen emekli olurken o şekilde emekli olamıyor
<varadero> sebo28 biz okumazsak ayıp olur anlıcan
<sebo28> okuyalımı diyon yani
<varadero> okuyom ben  ?
<varadero> aha geçen hafta yüksek okul bitti :)
<sebo28> hazırlanmaya başliyom ozaman
<varadero> 4 e başlıyorum
<varadero> bana 35 yaşında ne işin var demişlerdi
<varadero> bitti okul
<varadero> asıl yaş ilerleyince lazım olacak
<etsw> ben de 23 yasindayim , 2. siniftayim
<sebo28> faydasını görüyonmu peki
<etsw> yasitlarim cocuk sahibi olacak seneye
<varadero> şu anda bana faydası yok sayılır sebo28
<varadero> ama geçen yıllarda çok faydası olacağı bir kaç durum oldu
<varadero> madem lazım okuyayım dedim başladım
<varadero> yaptığımız işlerle karşılaştırısınca
<varadero> okumak çok kolay bişi
<varadero> okadar basit bişi yüzünden insanın yolunun kesilmesi ayıp
<varadero> oku gitsin
<sebo28> bende teknikerligi düşünüyorm bi arkadaşda kanıma girdi ama başara bilirmiyim bilmiyorum
<varadero> sebo28 eşşeği bağlasan başarır
<varadero> örnekleri var
<sebo28> bakalım artık
<varadero> birde azıcık ingilizce öğrenmeni tavsiye ediyorum
<sebo28> bi kazansam okurum hertürlüde
<varadero> kazanmak için ne lazım biliyonmu
<varadero> ?
<sebo28> ne
<varadero> 4 türkçe 4 matematik yaparsan ea dan uzak eğitim kazanıyorsun
<etsw> güven, özveri, tecrübe lazim
<sebo28> hadi ya
<varadero> herhangi bir meslek yapan adam mesleğinden dolayı 8 matematiği yapar günlük hayatıdır zaten
<sebo28> ozaman hiç çalışmadan yaparım onları ben
<varadero> sebo28 aynen öyle
<varadero> 120 mi 130 mu ne lazımdı hatırlamıyorum şimdi
<varadero> 260 ea aldım sayısal da aldım sözelde aldım en düşüğü 230 du
<varadero> hiç de çalışmadım
<sebo28> 180 istiyo benim gircem yer
<varadero> gözü kapalı alırsın
<varadero> hatta 3-4 saat çalış
<varadero> 200 ün çok üstüne çıkarsın
<varadero> 3-4 saatten mi korkuyon
<varadero> ?
<varadero> kazanamasan nolacakki ? 30 tl sınav parasından mı korkuyon
<varadero> bir daha girersin
<sebo28> iyi bu sene gircem denicem bakalım
<varadero> valla 50 yaş üstü amcalara ders çalıştırdım okulda
<varadero> çocuk muamelesi yaptılar bana
<varadero> birde okula giderken eşşek kadar kalıcam diyordum sınıfta
<sebo28> banada çaliştırırsın ozaman:P
<varadero> ayıp ediyon
<sebo28> terçübe var nasıl olmasa
<varadero> ben ders çalıştırmayı eğitim vermeyi çok severim
<varadero> gençlere vermek okadar zevkli olmuyor hem
<varadero> sınıfın yaş ortalaması ne kadar yüksek se ders ler okadar kaliteli ve verimli geçiyor
<varadero> iş yerinde eğitim veriyorum şimdi
<varadero> ama o farklı
<varadero> müdür olduğumdan kimse kıllık yapamıyor gayet zevkli
<varadero> şlfkfdd
<varadero> network öğretiyorum gençlere
<sebo28> bi müdür olamadık yahu:P
<varadero> ben hep müdürdüm
<varadero> bir bundan önceki işimde müdürlük yapmadım
<varadero> 2 sene
<varadero> acaip rahat yahu
<sebo28> doguştan şanlı dogdun desene
<varadero> öyle bişimi var :)
<sebo28> biz hamalgeldik haml gitcez
<varadero> doğuştan şanslı olanlar babasının holdingi başına oturur
<varadero> çalışa çalışa oluyor
<sebo28> bizde çalışiyoz ama olmuyo
<varadero> ben çok çalıştım çok yoruldum
<varadero> sen benden ağır iş yapmışsındır
<varadero> bende az çalışmadım ama
<varadero> benim okuduğumu adamı dövsen okumaz
<sebo28> inşaat işi de hafif işyok
<varadero> liseden sonra okuduğum benim ayarı kaçtı :)
<varadero> amelelik diyecen tür işleri de çok yaptım
<varadero> yinede sen benden ağır iş yapmışsındır
<varadero> o ayrı tabi
<sebo28> yapıyoz dah
<sebo28> a
<varadero> bir iş yerinde çalıştım yorgunluktan işten 3,5 da çıkıyordum
<varadero> en geç 6 da uyuya kalıyordum
<varadero> :)
<varadero> 3 ay saat 7 yi görmedim
<sebo28> :)
<sebo28> biz aliştık
<varadero> sonrada bünye alıştı işin ağırlığına
<sebo28> iki saat uyusam bile yetiyo
<varadero> ben işi bırakacaktım ozaman da
<varadero> yaşlı adamları görünce utandım zor geldi diye bırakmak
<sebo28> :)
<varadero> ev arkadaşım vardı
<varadero> aynı işi yapıyorduk
<varadero> 62 yaşındaydı :)
<sebo28> ondan mı utandın:)
<varadero> tek yaşlı olan o olsa utanmazdım
<varadero> kendime yediremedim onlar kaldırırken benim işi kaldıramamı
<varadero> gençlerde yok şimdi bu
<sebo28> iyi kurtulmuşsun işte müdür olmuşsun:)
<varadero> biz kendimize yediremeyiz onlar çalışana amele bana ne abicim der kaçar
<varadero> müdür olmak da çok iyi biiş değilki
<varadero> isminden başka iyi yeri yok
<sebo28> parası yokmu
<varadero> yok
<varadero> aynı paraya müdür olmadan da çalışabilirim
<sebo28> yoksa bırak gitsin yahu
<varadero> ama cv de eskiden yaptığın işlere bakınca
<varadero> ya müdür olursun ya çalışmayız diyorlar
<varadero> 1 tane buldum işte şimdiye kadar müdür olmayacağım iş
<varadero> diploma da bana ondan lazım
<sebo28> keşke bizede deseler :P
<varadero> yaş ilerliyo
<varadero> sizin işte
<varadero> rahat eder müdür haklısın
<varadero> :Ä°)
<varadero> benim hiç bir işime yaaramıyor
<varadero> anca angarya iş
<varadero> adamlar evine gidiyor oh rahat
<sebo28> öyledir
<varadero> ben gece 3 hala çalışıyorum
<varadero> yıllık izin istiyon göndermiyorlar
<varadero> adam işi çıkıyo gidiyo sen gidemiyorsun
<sebo28> her için kendine göre zorlugu var yahu
<varadero> 40 kişiye hesap rapor vermeside var
<varadero> altında 3-4 farklı iş var
<varadero> herkez kendi şini yapıyo
<varadero> sen hepsinin hesabını veriyorsun
<sebo28> büdür bir kişiye hesap vermesi gerekmez mi
<varadero> en kötüsü başkasının yaptığının hesabını vermez
<varadero> sebo28 mantıken öyle
<varadero> ama öyle olmuyor
<sebo28> niye
<varadero> nasıl anlatsam
<varadero> şimdi diyelimki sen bir inşaat şirketinde müdür sün
<varadero> kendi işin
<varadero> bilgisayarlarda bişi var işini halledemiyorsun
<sebo28> evet
<varadero> en üst teki adamı çağırsan pc den anlamaz
<varadero> çağırırsın bilgi işlemdeki müdürü
<varadero> sana anlatıp seni razı etmek sakinleştirmek yada çözüm üretmek zorunda
<varadero> yapmazsa şikayet edersin
<varadero> çalışamıyoruz diye
<varadero> bu en iyi durum :)
<varadero> sen atıyorum autocad le çalışıcan
<varadero> pc kaldırmıyor
<varadero> bilgi işlem müdürü sana yeni pc almak zorunda kalır
<varadero> e adamlar almamaya çalışır
<varadero> para harcamayı sevmezler
<varadero> parayı harcicak adamı razı etmeye çalışırsın
<sebo28> almasa iş kalır
<varadero> oda e pc almıştık ya neden parayı boşa harcadın die
<varadero> hesap sorar
<varadero> o pc ye ihtiyaç duyan sensin hesabını veren bilgi işlem
<varadero> şirketin her departmanına bir şekilde hesap verirsin kısacası
<varadero> pc ile çalışmayan  adam kalmadıki
<sebo28> hmm
<varadero> birde pc işinin zorluğu
<varadero> herkez prof
<sebo28> şirket büyük ondan oluyor böyle şeyler
<varadero> anlamayan yokki
<varadero> herkez işine karışıyor
<varadero> herkez yorum yapıyor
<varadero> açıklıyorsun dinlemiyor
<varadero> çözüm üretmeyi çok seviyorlar
<varadero> habersiz iş yapanlar var zaten iyice dert
<varadero> adam habersiz mal alıyor yahu
<sebo28> allah kolaylık versin ne diyeyim benden daha derliymişsin yahu:)
<varadero> sonra tabi sorun çıkarıyor
<varadero> adamın suçlu olduğunu kabul ediyorlar
<varadero> :)
<varadero> ama sonuçta alınmış düzelt diyip çıkıyorlar
<varadero> yoruldum çok
<sebo28> yok olmicam ben müdür:)
<varadero> dertli olmaktan öte yordu çok
<varadero> malzeme alacaz
<varadero> bu malzeme lazım yani
<varadero> olmazsa olmaz
<ekolojik> sebo28: da heves meves kalmadı şimdi
<varadero> :)
<ekolojik> amelelik daha iyi yahu
<varadero> pc ler vb vb ihtiyaçlar varya
<varadero> ?
<sebo28> okumuccam
<varadero> sebo28 alınması için onay almak için rapor yaz özet çıkar
<varadero> onu yap bunu yap
<varadero> ne kadar sürdü sence
<varadero> bu hafta sipariş geçtiler yeni
<varadero> tam 6 ay sürdü 6 ay gece gündüz lazık ne niye nasıl
<varadero> yazdık*
<sebo28> ekolojik:  bide parası iyi olsa
<sebo28> şikayetim yok
<sebo28> bide devamlılık yok bizim işte
<varadero> sebo28 en kötüsü o işte
<varadero> devamlılık olmayan iş en kötüsü
<varadero> 3 kuruş aşağı olsun devamlılık olsun hesabını bil 10 kat iyi
<sebo28> evet malesef devamlılık yok
<sebo28> bi bakıyon işi yetiştiremiyon bi bakıyon iş yok boş kalıyon
<varadero> sebo28 en kötüsü o
<sebo28> yoksa çalışmak tan şikayetim yok allah saglık versin çalışak yahu
<varadero> sebo28 sorayımmı sana iş ?
<varadero> istermisin maaşlı çalışmak
<varadero> ?
<varadero> bilmiyom ama sorayım belki lazımdır bina teknik cilere adm
<sebo28> manisadamı
<varadero> he
<sebo28> vestelde   dört sene çalıştım
<varadero> ne iş yaptın
<varadero> ?
<sebo28> ama para vermiyorlar yahu askeri üçretle ne olurki
<varadero> asgari ücrette almazsın yahu
<varadero> bizimkiler daha yukarı verirler
<sebo28> plastik enjeksiyon daydım
<varadero> fabrikalar vermez para
<varadero> ben 1 sene çalıştım fabrikada
<varadero> maaşı iyiydi ama
<varadero> yaptığın işe göre düşüktü
<ekolojik> bir meslek sahibi olmaktansa memur olmak daha iyi
<ekolojik> salla başı al maaşı
<varadero> memurluğa bu işimi tercih ederim
<varadero> :)
<varadero> 10 sene yaptım memurluk
<varadero> okadar da kötü değil halim
<ekolojik> bir de ptarona para kazandırabilirsen sen de kazanırsın
<varadero> az daha şikayet etsem sebo28 fitre zekat gönderecek :)
<ekolojik> patronlar olaya böyle bakar
<sebo28> :)
<sebo28> ben sustum
<ekolojik> masraf çıkaran personeli hiç bir patron sevmez yahu
<varadero> bilgi işlem anca masraf
<varadero> 2,6 milyon $ harcama çıkardım :)
<varadero> yunan askeri muamelesi görüyorum
<Kartagis> yuh!
<varadero> Kartagis 10 milyona olmicak iş ama kimse takmıyor
<varadero> harcıyonmu harcıyon
<varadero> aynı ekolojik in dediği mantık
<ekolojik> o parayla uzaya uydu gönderilir yahu
<sebo28> :)
<varadero> o paraya 1 tane server alamıyanlar var
<ekolojik> varadero: bence akıllı bina otomasyonu işine girmekte fayda var
<varadero> evet fena para yok o işte
<ekolojik> gelecek buna doğru gidiyor lüks olmaktan çıktı artık
<varadero> bizimkiler çok para harcıyorlar o işe
<ekolojik> orada harcanan para göze batmaz hem
<ekolojik> ama o sektörde de en iyi parayı yazılımcılar kazanıyor bence
<varadero> 2004 den beri yazılımcılar
<varadero> altın çağlarını yaşıyorlar
<ekolojik> geri kalanların yaptığı iş amelelik gibi
<varadero> bir kaç sene sonra
<varadero> sistem ve networkcüler geri para kazanmaya yavaş yavaş başlarlar
<ekolojik> evet bence de
<varadero> bir kaç senedir önüme çok çıktı
<varadero> adam gibi işi bilen adamlar olmadığı için
<varadero> milyonlarca $ zarar eden yerler var
<ekolojik> bina otomasyonu işi mi
<varadero> sistem
<varadero> ve network işleri
<sebo28> network işini bi açarmısın  neler yapıyonuz mesela
<varadero> sebo28 bilgisayar ağları işte
<sebo28> bu aglara napıyonuz
<varadero> bilgisayar sistemlerinin
<varadero> bir birlerine bağlanması gerekmiyormu sebo28
<varadero> ?
<varadero> o iş işte
<varadero> internet ve network ihtiyaçları
<ekolojik> http://www.arcelik-lg.com.tr/urunler/ticari-klimalar/aksesuarlar/merkezi-kontrol-sistemleri/bnu-bacnet   sebo28 bak
<ubuntu-tr> Title: BNU - BacNet (at www.arcelik-lg.com.tr)
<ekolojik> binadaki bütün cihazlar birbiriyle haberleşiyor
<ekolojik> kısaca böyle yani
<ekolojik> klima senin cep telefonuna mesaj gönderiyor hani reklamda var ya öyle
<ekolojik> hem de vestel
<sebo28>  vestel deme yahu adını bie duymak istemiyom
<sebo28> sirf ikramiye vermemek için bizi işten cıkardılar yahu
<ekolojik> yapmış işte adamlar güzel de pazarlıyorlar daha ne olsun
<sebo28> şimdi bütün milleti askeri üçretle çalıştırıyorlar
<sebo28> zorlu ögünsün
<ekolojik> başka nasıl para kazanacak adamlar
<sebo28> bilmem milyar dolarlarla arsa alsın
<ekolojik> ucuz işgücü sağolsun
<sebo28> para kazanırlar yahu işçiye vermezler böyle adamlar
<ekolojik> sebo28:  sen dua et çin"de işçilere günde 1 dolar veriyorlarmış
<sebo28> daha cok alırlar
<ekolojik> bir tabak ta pirinç
<sebo28> git çine bir dolara neler alıyon bak bakalım
<ekolojik> sen gittin mi
<sebo28> hayat şartları aynı degil orası buraya göre uçuz
<ekolojik> ama besleyecek insan çok o yüzden ucuz işgücü var
<sebo28> adamlarda çalışiyor yanlız
<sebo28> çin malından geçilmiyor ortalık
<ekolojik> çalışmayıp ne yapacak kendisine ne verilirse onunla yetinecek
<Kartagis> yalnız*
<ekolojik> varadero: mümkün olan en kısa sürede network uzmanı olmanın bir kısa yolu var mı
<ekolojik> mesela ceh kursunu bitirip sertifikayı alan biri artık uzamna olmuş mudur
<ekolojik> uzman"
#ubuntu-tr 2012-08-20
<varadero> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2012-08-21
<genc> Ä°yi bayramlar
#ubuntu-tr 2012-08-22
<ErtanERBEK> Selam
<ErtanERBEK> 3.5 kernalına Ati sürücülerini entegre edebilen var mı ?
#ubuntu-tr 2012-08-23
<diezeit> selam
<diezeit> yahu ubuntuda canlı tv izleyebileceğim bir program veya bunun yöntemi yokmu ? el classico war bu akşam tivibu çalıştıramıyorum
<hasanhuseyin> bi ara bende sordum cevap çıkmadı
<diezeit> sende izleyemiyormusun ?
<hasanhuseyin> pek üstüne düşmedim
<hasanhuseyin> sordum o kadar
#ubuntu-tr 2012-08-24
<Gunes> Merhabalar
<Gunes> Arkadaşlar ubuntu hakkında küçük sorum olucaktı, yeni bir harddiske ubuntu kurulumu yapıyorum ve partitionları şu şekilde ayarlayacağım, 25gb  / (ext4)  ++  250gb /home (ext4) ++ 4gb swap partition ve ayrıca bir partition daha ayarlıyıp windowsdaki d diski gibi boş bir disk yapıp özel belgelerimi oraya atmak istiyorum bu partitionu ne olarak oluşturup biçimini ne yapmam en doğrusu olur acaba. Önerileriniz için
<varadero> slm
<caesarcipher> Slm
<BrozaC> slm
<sss> test 1 2 3
<sss> iyi geceler kimse var mı oralarda
#ubuntu-tr 2012-08-25
<porte-r> Merhaba
<porte-r> Ismim abd, 16 yasindayim, Jason. Turk Ogrenme.
<cryptx> selamlar
<cryptx> benim evimdeki bilgisayarimda ubuntu yuklu
<cryptx> ubuntu da mirc benzeri en yaygin program hangisi?
<cryptx> yani hangisini tavsiye edersiniz arkadaslar
<BrozaC> slm
<BrozaC> Slm
#ubuntu-tr 2012-08-26
<zack_> arkadaşlar merhaba bir sorunum var foruma yazamıyorum siz yardımcı olurmusunuz
<zack_> ubuntuda ssl baglantılı sitelere giremıyorum sayfa zaman aşımı verıyor acılmıyor
<zack_> forum ubuntuya dahi konu acamıyorum sorun yüzünden
<zack_> facebook gmail hotmail twitter sitelerine giremiyorum
<zack_> sorun ne olabılır
<zack_> sorun ne olabılır
<zack_> kimse yokmu=)
<varadero> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2013-08-19
<turgay> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2013-08-20
<turgay> selam
<kunguz> Ufak bir soru, screen -d -m ile bir şeyler başlattım. Başlattığım şey bitince, screen ölmesin istiyorum ne yapmalıyım?
<Kartagis> screen -a -d
<kunguz> Kartagis: olmadı maalesef
<Kartagis> screen -ad dene
<Kartagis> pardon
<Kartagis> yanlış oldu
<Kartagis> ctrl+a d
<kunguz> Kartagis: kendiliğinden ayrılma (detached) olayını da yapmasını istiyorum ama
<kunguz> Kartagis: çünkü bunu /etc/rc.local altında çalıştırıyorum
<kunguz> Kartagis: kendi servisimi yazmaya üşendim, bu kolay geldi. Tek sorunum servis çakınca, nedenini screen kapandı diye göremiyorum.
<kunguz> Kartagis: -L ekleyerek çıktıya bakabiliyorum.
<kunguz> sorunum çözüldü kısaca
<murat_> slm
<magdur> ubuntu da ki pil kullanım süresini windowsda ki gibi uzun kılamaz mıyız ?
<magdur> ubuntu da ki pil kullanım süresini windowsda ki gibi uzun kılamaz mıyız ?
<lessent> Herkese iyi akşamlar..
<magdur> sana da <lessent>
<lessent> magdur:  teşekkürler.. Moraller keyifler nasıl?
<magdur> bilgi peşinde <lessent> ubuntu da şarj süresi az gidiyor nasıl uzatırım onu ?
<lessent> Şarj konusunda pek bi bilgim yok.. Bilen arkadaşlar yardımcı olacaklardır..
<magdur_> eski ubuntu loglarına nasıl ulaşırım
<Kartagis> magdur_: onun işletim sistemi ile alakalı olduğunu zannetmiyorum
<kserkses> s.a
<magdur_> <Kartagis> ama windows da iken şarjım 4 saat i bulabiliyorken ubuntuda bu süre 2 saat kadar
<uyghurix> essalmu eleykum , qerindaşlar . sizlerge uyghurlardin salam ...
<kserkses> ubuntulog, hoşgeldin
<kserkses> pardon
<kserkses> uyghurix, hoşgeldin
<uyghurix> kserkses , hoşboldum.
<heartsmagic> iyi geceler
<kserkses> heartsmagic, hoşgeldin
<heartsmagic> hoş bulduk kserkses sağ ol
<murat> slm tar.bz2 nasıl kurulur
<murat> ./configure make make ınstall işe yaramıyo
<heartsmagic> tar.bz2 sadece bir sıkıştırma/arşivleme paketi
<heartsmagic> ne kurmaya çalışıyorsun?
<heartsmagic> birazdan çıkacağım ancak çıkmadan önce yol gösterebiliriz belki
<heartsmagic> murat:
<murat> ok
<murat> buyur abi
<murat> googlede arama yabıyordum oraya dalmısım
<heartsmagic> ne kurmaya çalışıyorsun?
<turtleblues> merhaba
<murat> merhaba
<murat> atheros driveri
<heartsmagic> readme veya install dosyası vardır muhtemelen
<heartsmagic> kartın ne?
<murat> readme varda sadece lısansı yazıyo
<murat>  AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<murat> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR8151 v2.0 Gigabit Ethernet (re
<heartsmagic> ethernet kartında mı sorun yaşıyorsun? yoksa kablosuz mu?
<murat> 2 sındede
<murat> kernel 3.10.7 yı derledık donanımları yenıden kurmam gerekıyo
<heartsmagic> yeni çekirdekte sorun var yani?
<heartsmagic> eski kullandığında sürücü kurmuş muydun?
<murat> yok o zaten
<heartsmagic> anlamadım
<murat> yok ozaten ıso
<heartsmagic> ne isosu?
<murat> make dep den sonra lınux hader ve linux ımage olusturulmustur uygun drıverlerle
<murat> bır oncekı kernel ısonun kerneli
<heartsmagic> tamam, ek sürücü istemiyor yani
<murat> evet yenı kernel derlenınce
<murat> mecburen ıstıyo
<heartsmagic> mecburen istememeli esasında, zira çekirdek sağlıyorsa desteği yine sağlamalı
<heartsmagic> hangi modülü kullanıyordu bu kart eski çekirdekte?
<murat> modul derken
<heartsmagic> ben çıkmak zorundayım ancak eğer doğru bir şekilde derlendiyse ve kurulduysa çekirdek ve modüller, yeni çekirdek için update-initramfs yürütmek gerekiyor olabilir
<murat> ok
<heartsmagic> murat: eski çekirdekte elle sürücü kurmadıysan modül olarak sağlanıyordur doğrudan
<murat> sagol
<heartsmagic> sende zaten sürücüler kurulu, eğer yeni çekirdek sürümüyle sorun yoksa olması lazım
<heartsmagic> derlediğin sürümle sorunları var mı diye bakabilirsin
<murat> yok ıntel xorg ve bunlrı gene kurdum
<heartsmagic> olmadı forumda da sorabilirsin soruyu ayrıntılarıyla, vakti olan bakar
<heartsmagic> kolay gelsin, iyi geceler
<murat> sagol
<murat> sanada
#ubuntu-tr 2013-08-21
<cgural> arkadaşlar, ubuntu'da bir video dosyasını kamera ya da tv kartı gibi bir görüntü kaynağı olarak nasıl kullanabilriz?
<kserkses> s.a
<kserkses> s.a
#ubuntu-tr 2013-08-22
<Kartagis> ogny: selam
<Kartagis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Adding_undetected_resolutions <--- bunu uyguluyorum, ama çıkış için olan seçeneklerimi nasıl bulabilirim? VGA falan gibi
<murat_> slmlr
<murat> slmlr
<murat> dosa aıt bırkomut basicde dosshell"dir"gıbi kullanılıyo peki linuxun komutları pythonda nasıl kullanılıyo acaba
<turgay> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2013-08-23
<murat_> slm
<murat_> pythonda yazılan bir programda linuxa aıt komutlar nasıl kullanılır acaba
#ubuntu-tr 2013-08-24
<akar1m_> selam ubuntu-tr
<akar1m_> selam herkese
<murat> slmlr
<turgay> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2013-08-25
<turgay> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2014-08-18
<Kartagis> &later tell thiras geldim
<f0und> Kartagis: The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-tr 2014-08-19
<astiages> s.a
<slarikan> a slm
#ubuntu-tr 2014-08-21
<astiages> s.a
<slarikan> a slm
<astiages1> http://www.chip.com.tr/haber/windows-a-geri-mi-donuyorlar_49031.html
<astiages1> 2.yorumu döşenen Cleverman nickli şahsa dikkat
<astiages1> Adam dünyanın en güvenli serverini kurmuş, yapay zekalı filan...
<astiages1> Ama sistemi Microsoftun desteğini kestiği XP üzerinde
<qwebirc53281> naber ubuntulog :D
<qwebirc53281> #ubuntulog
<qwebirc53281> @ubuntulog
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
<ArTeS> selam !
<astiages> a.s
<ArTeS> ;D
#ubuntu-tr 2014-08-22
<astiages> s.a
<turgay> selam
<cylonmath2> as
<turgay> selam
<cylonmath2> as
<hwpplayer1> merhaba kde acilmiyor en son yaptigim islem ctrl alt f1 idi cozum bulunamadi
<hwpplayer1> dvdden baslattim dosyalari yedekleyip yeniden kurabilirim ama size sormak istiyorum
<hwpplayer1> kde masaustune donmenin bir yolu var midir
<hwpplayer1> kusura bakmayın pidgin OTR indirmeyi unuttum bu konuda yardım edebilir misiniz ?
<hwpplayer1> linux mint 17 kde için indireceğim
<hwpplayer1> buldum tamamdır
#ubuntu-tr 2014-08-23
<hwpplayer1> Merhaba sudo apt-get clean mi yoksa sudo apt-get autoclean mi ?
<hwpplayer1> Linux Mint 17 KDE ortamında
<hwpplayer1> clean diyince bir tepki vermiyor da ondan sordum
<hwpplayer1> iyi günler dışarı çıkıyorum
<Conqueror> C'den anlayan var mı?
<mete__> merhaba
<astiages> s.a
<slarikan> a slm
<astiages> slarikan:  bu servis sende çalışıyor gözüküyor mu : http://www.adobur.com/status
<astiages> sağ üst kısımda kapalı mı seçili yada
<slarikan> açık
<astiages> o zaman geçmiş olsun
<astiages> phorm senide gözlüyor muş :)
<slarikan> haydaa
<astiages> ulan ne lanet bir şeymiş ya
<slarikan> Hizmeti istediğiniz zaman devre dışı bırakabilirsiniz
<slarikan> böyle yazmış
<astiages> ama sen ne zaman almaya başladın ki, hizmeti
<slarikan> bilmiyom
<astiages> olamzda zaten
<slarikan> öyle bişey hatırlamıyom
<astiages> insan haberi olmadan dahil olduğu bir şeyden nasıl çıkar ki
<astiages> nette yaptığın herşeyi ama herşeyi izleyip reklam verenlere satıyor
<astiages> hemde senin izninle
<astiages> :)
<slarikan> vay a q
<astiages> bu servis idi : http://fislenmeyehayir.com
<astiages> baya olay oldu
<astiages> ttnet filan da kullanmıştı
<astiages> en son BTK yasakladı
<astiages> onlarda sanırım isim değiştirip dahada çaktırmadan işlemlerini yürütüyorlarmış
<astiages> memurlar forum dahil bir çok site bu servisi içeren kodları sayfalarına gömmüş, böylelikle o siteleri bir sefer tıklayan herkes otamatikman ağa yakalanıyor
<astiages> dün bir çok yerde bu kodlar yayaınlandı, analizler yapıldı
<astiages> ama ne hikmetse bu siteler bugün uçmuş
<astiages> https://dephormation.org.uk/index.php
<astiages> yurtdışında da büyük tepki var
<astiages> http://bianet.org/biamag/insan-haklari/158044-internet-sitelerindeki-gizli-kod-bizi-fisliyor-mu
#ubuntu-tr 2014-08-24
<turgay> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2015-08-17
<fnoyanisi> hi there
<fnoyanisi> anybody here?
<Kartagis> no
<fnoyanisi> bi agiz tadiyla "chat" apamadik be su kanalda
<fnoyanisi> herkez cicek olmus oturmus
<fnoyanisi> cit yok
<fnoyanisi> bi pardus kanali vardi, geyigin dibi, iyiydi
<fnoyanisi> bak, oardus bitti, geyik yapacaklarina is yapsaymislar
<fnoyanisi> s/oardus/pardus/g
<fnoyanisi> selam ozanhazer
<fnoyanisi> nasilsin
<thiras> fnoyanisi, log alinan kanalda yuksek geyik beklememek lazim
<fnoyanisi> ossun
<fnoyanisi> geyik iste
<fnoyanisi> isme ozel selam verince bile karsilik yok anam
<fnoyanisi> muhabbetinize doyum olmuyo ama cikmam lazim
<fnoyanisi> hade size iyi sohbetler
#ubuntu-tr 2015-08-18
<fnoyanisi> selam
<fnoyanisi> bikmadan usanmadan geliyorum, konusan da yok ya
<fnoyanisi> ossun
<turgay> :)
<turgay> fnoyanisi: bıkmak yok
<fnoyanisi> dustuk
<fnoyanisi> kacirdigim bi muhabbet oldu mu
<turgay> [12:30] <fnoyanisi> ossun
<turgay> [12:33] <turgay> :)
<turgay> [12:35] <turgay> fnoyanisi: bıkmak yok
<fnoyanisi> hadiiiii
<fnoyanisi> tabi ki bikmak yok
<fnoyanisi> bak kacirmisim biseler
<turgay> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfqRwAtV3W0   kde plasma 5.4  kubuntu  15.10 üzerinde demişler
<fnoyanisi> kde plazmaya opensuse de bakmistim, fena degildi. normalde gnome (simdi mate) kullaniyorum ama hosuma gitmisti plasma
<turgay> hangi sürüm
<turgay> kullanmıştın
<fnoyanisi> plasma 5 diye geciyodu ama tam bilmiyorum minor surum numarasini
<fnoyanisi> opensuse 13.1
<turgay> kde 3 parçaya ayrıldı
<turgay> framework  -plasma - app
<turgay> fw aylık
<turgay> plasma 3 aylık
<turgay> app hatırlamıyorum
<turgay> http://blog.davidedmundson.co.uk/blog/high_dpi_again
<fnoyanisi> kde biraz daha advanced gnome dan, hakkini vermek lazim
<fnoyanisi> ama sevemedim gitti
<fnoyanisi> KDE1 den kalma bise zannimca, windows a cok benzetirdim
<turgay> kde adam olmaya başladı
<turgay> telefon  uygulamasıda yapmışlar
<fnoyanisi> hadi...
<turgay> türkçesi tırt çevirilmesi lazım yardım belşgelerinin
<fnoyanisi> ne yazik ki bir parcasi olamiyorum :(
<turgay> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=auuQA0Q8qpM  plasma mobile
<turgay> fnoyanisi:  zaman baskısı yok istersen bir cümle çevir
<fnoyanisi> turgay : inan pek zamanim olmuyor, bir ara baktim ubuntu-tr'de, hatta bir iki cevirdim de ama simdi is, aile derken zaman yok
<fnoyanisi> (ubuntu-tr de cok kotu ceviriler vardi Ali diye bi eleman account u muhasebe diye cevirmisti mesela :P )
<turgay> kde uzun zamandır türkçesini denemedim
<fnoyanisi> ben denedim mi onu bile hatirlamiyorum, dedigim gibi KDE kullanmisligim sinirli
<fnoyanisi> genelde gnome1-gnome2/Mate kullandim
<turgay> Sysinfo for 'deneme-Sys': Running inside KDE Plasma 5.3.95 on Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) powered by Linux 4.1.0-3-generic, CPU: Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU E6300 @ 2.80GHz at 1870-2800/2800 MHz, RAM: 1739/1980 MB, Storage: 10/56 GB, 161 procs, 3.25h up
<fnoyanisi> masaallah, cekirdek de 4.x mis :)
<fnoyanisi> ubuntu ile bu mu geliyo?
<turgay> kubuntu
<fnoyanisi> kubuntu ile o zaman, deflat kernel mi?
<turgay> ubuntu ile pek alakaları yok geliştirme babında
<fnoyanisi> s/deflat/default
<turgay> şuan geliştirme sürümü bu 15.10
<fnoyanisi> sanirim son LTS 14.04
<fnoyanisi> (esimde ondan var :) )
<turgay> ama 4 .x son zamandaki sürümler
<turgay> evet
<fnoyanisi> kernel ne kadar disk uzerinde?
<turgay> 16.04 bekleyebilrisin :)
<turgay> bilgim yok :)
<fnoyanisi> 10 MB?
<fnoyanisi> pardon 80 MB?
<fnoyanisi> bende bsd var
<turgay> 70+
<fnoyanisi> iyiymis
<fnoyanisi> freebsd kernel 20MB, generi bu
<fnoyanisi> generic
<fnoyanisi> ahan bu da benden ossun
<fnoyanisi> ~ % uname -a
<fnoyanisi> FreeBSD fbsd 10.1-RELEASE-p16 FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE-p16
<turgay> kubuntuyu blue systems  adında bir alman şirketi geliştiriyor
<fnoyanisi> arkasinda sirket varsa, en azindan bosta kalmaz
<fnoyanisi> ben Mate icin korkuyorum, o da gitse bise kalmaz elde
<fnoyanisi> (zevkime gore)
<turgay> kde var :)
<fnoyanisi> :)
<fnoyanisi> belkki xfce
<turgay> breeze diye bir şey çıkarıdılar
<turgay> tema seti gibi bir şey
<fnoyanisi> o nedi ola ki
<fnoyanisi> ha biliyorum
<fnoyanisi> ben onu kullaniyordum plasma ile
<fnoyanisi> gorunusu guzel
<turgay> ilk zamanlarında biraz eksikti ama git gide iyileşiyor
<turgay> tam simgede değil
<turgay> system tümünü kapsıyor
<fnoyanisi> kde kesinlikle daha advanced
<fnoyanisi> resizable icon lar filan guzel
<turgay> wayland geldi son sürümle
<turgay> kubuntu15.10 vayland olacakmış
<fnoyanisi> ne farki var?
<turgay> ubuntu mir
<turgay> x miadını doldurmuş
<fnoyanisi> canavar gibi calisiyo ahanda bende :)
<fnoyanisi> Even though the UNIX system introduces a number of innovative programs and techniques, no single program or idea makes it work well. Instead, what makes it effective is the approach to programming, a philosophy of using the computer. Although that philosophy can't be written down in a single sentence, at its heart is the idea that the power of a system comes more from the relationships among programs than from the programs th
<fnoyanisi> emselves. Many UNIX programs do quite trivial things in isolation, but, combined with other programs, become general and useful tools.
<fnoyanisi> unix philosophy
<turgay> https://dot.kde.org/2015/08/11/plasma-54-beta-adds-shine
<fnoyanisi> bu olmamis >> Application Dashboard alternative launcher
<fnoyanisi> gnome u bu yuzden birakip mate'e gectim
<fnoyanisi> ney o oyle table gibi
<fnoyanisi> ekrana dosuyorlar simgeleri
<turgay> onu seçmeyğiveririsin
<fnoyanisi> ileride default olur
<fnoyanisi> oyle basliyo hep :/
<turgay> sanmıyorum
<turgay> kde 3-4 geçişinden ders almışlar
<turgay> kde5 üzerinde  zorunlu olmadıkça  kde 4 temesını sürrdürdüler
<fnoyanisi> gnome daders almadi :/
<fnoyanisi> gerci RH'in elinde
<turgay> linux bu kadar parçalı olmasa daha iyi yerlerde olurdu
<turgay> android aldı başını gitti
<turgay> her yerlimnux dağıtımı
<fnoyanisi> bsd ondan daha stabil
<turgay> paketleme sistemleride  farklı mfarklı bilmreyenler korkuyor
<fnoyanisi> her turlu driver icin destek yok ama sistem daha stabil, ogrendigin seyler de cok degismiyor
<turgay> tam bir iletişim yokki
<fnoyanisi> misal init systemd gibi degisiklikler az oluyo
<fnoyanisi> su unix philosohy linkinde linux kernel icin bloated diyordu :) wikipedia
<turgay> bir garifği vvardı
<turgay> sürümlerde argo vs durumları
<fnoyanisi> grafik?
<turgay> evet
<fnoyanisi> tam anlamadim da orayi
<turgay> güzel bir grafik vardı  2.x serisinden günümüzde kodlardaki durumları göstren
<fnoyanisi> distor wars
<fnoyanisi> distro wars
<turgay> linux planet üzerinde gördüm galiba
<Kartagis> vim!
<fnoyanisi> +1
<turgay> uyku zamanı
<fnoyanisi> he birazdan yatarim ben de
<fnoyanisi> 11 oldu
#ubuntu-tr 2015-08-20
<fnoyanisi> selam
<Kartagis> selam olsun sana
<fnoyanisi> oooo
<fnoyanisi> bugun ortalik sen sakrak
<Kartagis> her zamanki gibi
<fnoyanisi> yok canim
<fnoyanisi> selam kyellow
<fnoyanisi> sen yenisin galiba
<kyellow> selam millet
<kyellow> çok yeni sayılmam
<kyellow> arad uğrarım
<fnoyanisi> yenisin yenisin
#ubuntu-tr 2015-08-21
<fnoyanisi> general oldum mu
#ubuntu-tr 2015-08-22
<egemeric> Meraba
<turgay> merhaba
#ubuntu-tr 2015-08-23
<aykut> o değil de gençler
<aykut> ne olacak bu ubuntunun hali
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
<ElixirVitae> aykut, fragmentation ahoy!
<aykut> diyosun
<ElixirVitae> Distrowatch diyor.
<ElixirVitae> Ben onun yalancısıyım.
<ElixirVitae> :>
<aykut> ne diyor tam olarak
<aykut> ...
<ElixirVitae> Her güne yeni bir Linux ile uyanalım diyor~
<aykut> sonra stabilite bekleyelim
<aykut> her birinden
<ElixirVitae> ^
<aykut> laptop a ne kurayım
<aykut> ubuntu mu mint mi
<ElixirVitae> Xubuntu.
<aykut> xubuntu diyorsun
<ElixirVitae> Mint de olur ilk defa Linux kullanılacaksa.
<turgay> kubuntu dene
#ubuntu-tr 2016-08-22
<hakan> selamun aleyküm
#ubuntu-tr 2016-08-23
<fh> turk ubuntucusu en asil duygularin insanidir. cansiniz.
<fh> ne diycem, alakasiz biraz ama, turklerin takildigi baska kanallar var mi ya bu server'da? ya da bildiginiz filan. tenku simdiden.
<Kartagis> fh: bir ara #fazlamesai vardı, hala var mı bilmiyıorum
<Kartagis> bomboş :)
<fh> irc bitmis desenize :)
<fh> saat 2 olmus. iyi sabahlar size. gelirim ben yine. siz cok sessiz duruyosunuz. onu bozmak lazim
<chuck2> Neden hala sudo dergisi cikmiyor, bilgisi olan var mi?
#ubuntu-tr 2016-08-24
<madmax> s.a
#ubuntu-tr 2016-08-27
<vehpi> .sh uzantılı bir script içerisindeki bazı komutlara nasıl sudo yetkisi verebilirim ?
<Kartagis> vehpi: /etc/sudoers dosyasını incele
#ubuntu-tr 2017-08-21
<cylonmath> tekerleği durdurmak için koyulan tahta üçgen şeklindeki cisme ne deniyordu?
#ubuntu-tr 2018-08-20
<vizyon> Girin:http://webchat.freenode.net?randomnick=1&channels=%23ubuntu14.04&prompt=1
<vizyon> Ctrl+C
<vizyon> Ctrl+V
<vizyon> Yapın
#ubuntu-tr 2018-08-26
<hakan> selamun aleyküm
#ubuntu-tr 2019-08-23
<hakan> selamun aleykum
#ubuntu-tr 2020-08-17
<tze> Günaydın
#ubuntu-tr 2020-08-21
<xubuntu70i> peşini bırakma sakın hayallerinin
